# Dog house Driveler Blues!!



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2010)

Here we go!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

Why you in da doghouse??


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 28, 2010)

The Treasure Ship in PC burned today. Total loss.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you in da doghouse??


Not there yet.........But give me time, it's bound to happen sooner or later!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> The Treasure Ship in PC burned today. Total loss.


 
I saw that. Sad too, that place was a tradition.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not there yet.........But give me time, it's bound to happen sooner or later!!


 
Better start talkin to Belle about some bling...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ya'll have a good'un!
I'm outta here.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

I am double drivelin


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Here we go!!



Well ..... you should feel right at home in here!  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you in da doghouse??



He's ALWAYS in da doghouse for sumpin'!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll have a good'un!
> I'm outta here.



Have a good one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll have a good'un!
> I'm outta here.


 
Night Rob.



deerehauler said:


> I am double drivelin


 
Wipe your chin.



Tag-a-long said:


> Well ..... you should feel right at home in here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Bubbette (Apr 28, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well ..... you should feel right at home in here!
> 
> 
> 
> He's ALWAYS in da doghouse for sumpin'!



I think the name started because Bubba was in the dog house BIG TIME in the last driveler thread. He's real used to it though.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not there yet.........But give me time, it's bound to happen sooner or later!!


Well looks like I'm gona be there ifin I don't go get some diamonds. Well at least I will be able to spend time with my rod and reel collection.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

What was that thing Ron White said Diamonds..... Thatll shut her up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

I smell burnt popcorn....


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What was that thing Ron White said Diamonds..... Thatll shut her up



Soo will sweet tea.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell burnt popcorn....



Man I musta drug the smell in here to! Its still young in here though so there is time for it to air out!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Soo will sweet tea.



Just gotta keep em gargling


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Soo will sweet tea.


 
That was hilarious....



deerehauler said:


> Man I musta drug the smell in here to! Its still young in here though so there is time for it to air out!


 
Open some windows please.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was hilarious....
> 
> 
> 
> Open some windows please.



Window open and fan running sure is getting chilly in here though from the brisk night air


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Window open and fan running sure is getting chilly in here though from the brisk night air


 
Turn the fan around,,,,,,,,,,idjit....


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell burnt popcorn....



its better than that burnt nanner smell over there


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Open some windows please.



beans and ham for dinner, fried peanut butter sammich for mid night snack....



better open two


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you in da doghouse??


As far as I know not there now!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better start talkin to Belle about some bling...


There ain't but one WOW that can put me in the doghouse!!



rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll have a good'un!
> I'm outta here.


Night Robert!!



dougefresh said:


> Well looks like I'm gona be there ifin I don't go get some diamonds. Well at least I will be able to spend time with my rod and reel collection.


Well maybe you will fill the freezer!!



deerehauler said:


> What was that thing Ron White said Diamonds..... Thatll shut her up


Sweet tea don't cost as much!!



dougefresh said:


> Soo will sweet tea.





deerehauler said:


> Just gotta keep em gargling


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 28, 2010)

slip said:


> beans and ham for dinner, fried peanut butter sammich for mid night snack....
> 
> 
> 
> better open two



HT must have stoped by your place tonight. Honky


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

I musta missed the sweet tea thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> As far as I know not there now!!
> 
> There ain't but one WOW that can put me in the doghouse!!


 
I meant "buying some from her", Googleface!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I musta missed the sweet tea thing.


 
Ummmm,,,,,,Dougyyyyy,,,,,,,,,,,,you got some splainin to doooo!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> HT must have stoped by your place tonight. Honky



nope, just some good ol home cooking cracka


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turn the fan around,,,,,,,,,,idjit....



ahhh  there we go


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2010)

POW it be gone...


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> As far as I know not there now!!
> 
> There ain't but one WOW that can put me in the doghouse!!
> 
> ...


Yep tea is cheaper


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> ahhh there we go


 
Last time I said something like that I also had to turn on a fan...


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

slip said:


> POW it be gone...




Looks like the old thread imploaded!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last time I said something like that I also had to turn on a fan...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm,,,,,,Dougyyyyy,,,,,,,,,,,,you got some splainin to doooo!!!



I get left out of everything!  AND my cell phone is going dead and I can't find the charger.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I meant "buying some from her", Googleface!!!


Ok throw that out there, and get me in trouble with two of the WOW's on here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I get left out of everything!  AND my cell phone is going dead and I can't find the charger.


 
OK, now women need a clapper for their cell phone chargers too!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ok throw that out there, and get me in trouble with two of the WOW's on here


wanna borrow a slightly used choke chain and short leash?


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 28, 2010)

We're cutting this one off at 953.  

Y'all busted the last thread by +47.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, now women need a clapper for their cell phone chargers too!!



Nope, I found it!  It was right where I left it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I get left out of everything!  AND my cell phone is going dead and I can't find the charger.


Darlin you really do need to get in on the cell phone loop!!............Looks like Doug is holdin out on you


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I get left out of everything!  AND my cell phone is going dead and I can't find the charger.


Look in the last place that you had it.



243Savage said:


> We're cutting this one off at 953.
> 
> Y'all busted the last thread by +47.


We forgot that the sun just went down out your way. Sorry it will not happen again. At least for a few days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

243Savage said:


> We're cutting this one off at 953.
> 
> Y'all busted the last thread by +47.


 
It's not our fault Boneboy took his meds ahead of schedule....



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, I found it!  It was right where I left it.


 
Funny how that always happens. Well, except around my house. My wife is guilty of random acts of cleaning; an act upon which she will pick up an object without ever identifying it, dicerning it's uses or importance, and then putting it somewhere without ever paying attention to where that somewhere is. Then when I need it I get, "I haven't seen it and haven't touched it"...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Darlin you really do need to get in on the cell phone loop!!............Looks like Doug is holdin out on you



I thought I was in the cell phone loop. I haven't gotten any texts in a while. 

Doug told me about the sweet tea. Now I see why I didn't get it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2010)

243Savage said:


> We're cutting this one off at 953.
> 
> Y'all busted the last thread by +47.


OK you just hang around and listen to this mindless drivel till then!!...........Had a feeling it was you that killed the last one!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

243Savage said:


> We're cutting this one off at 953.
> 
> Y'all busted the last thread by +47.



 Noted


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funny how that always happens. Well, except around my house. My wife is guilty of random acts of cleaning; an act upon which she will pick up an object without ever identifying it, dicerning it's uses or importance, and then putting it somewhere without ever paying attention to where that somewhere is. Then when I need it I get, "I haven't seen it and haven't touched it"...



You have that same problem too huh


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Look in the last place that you had it.



I couldn't remember where the last place was.

You're a good one to be talking... Always telling me to look for your wallet in the fridge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I couldn't remember where the last place was.
> 
> You're a good one to be talking... Always telling me to look for your wallet in the fridge.


That merely proves that at some point in time in the distant past, during y'alls relationship............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not our fault Boneboy took his meds ahead of schedule....






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I thought I was in the cell phone loop. I haven't gotten any texts in a while.
> 
> Doug told me about the sweet tea. Now I see why I didn't get it.


Doug!!! Quit givin away our secrets!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That merely proves that at some point in time in the distant past, during y'alls relationship............



I have no idea what you are talking about!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 28, 2010)

Got me a random act of hungry. Any folk care to join fo a bite of good eats?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Got me a random act of hungry. Any folk care to join fo a bite of good eats?


 
I'm cravin a bologne, pickle, ice cream and horseradish sammich. got any of those layin around?


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm cravin a bologne, pickle, ice cream and horseradish sammich. got any of those layin around?


Got it all cept da Hossradish.
Any ways you like what i gots going right naw.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Got me a random act of hungry. Any folk care to join fo a bite of good eats?


What up HT


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

G'moornin night shifters

Dang,there ain't no pics of my mangled finger in this thread.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


>



Okay, I know who Towely is. But now I'm really lost.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up HT


Hey Doug, hope all's well.



Jeff Raines said:


> G'moornin night shifters
> 
> Dang,there ain't no pics of my mangled finger in this thread.


Oooh that's a good thang bro.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'moornin night shifters
> 
> Dang,there ain't no pics of my mangled finger in this thread.



What up Jeff. Plase post pics of the pups instead. Hate to here that about the finger thou. I away tell folks its gona cost them more ifin I bleed.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Okay, I know who Towely is. But now I'm really lost.


Yyyy hey Karen, hows you? Tell Tanner i said Hey.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Got it all cept da Hossradish.
> Any ways you like what i gots going right naw.



Hey HogTrap!!! 

Oh, don't know if Douge told you, but the day after you left from snake hunting here, I saw a rattler just down the road. I tried to run over it, but it coiled up into a tight little thing... then took off.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

Alright folks!!.....Hate to do it but it is time to say good night!!

Night Doug, HT, Jeff, Miguel, Slip, And SGG


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, hope all's well.
> 
> Oooh that's a good thang bro.



It was when I in the parking lot but when I got back to the shop it was a different story.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

aww come on,puppies are at home,I'm at work and my finger is with me.................Thank the Lord


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!!.....Hate to do it but it is time to say good night!!
> 
> Night Doug, HT, Jeff, Miguel, Slip, And SGG



Hey Mitch

Night Mitch,glad ya got to see me


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!!.....Hate to do it but it is time to say good night!!
> 
> Night Doug, HT, Jeff, Miguel, Slip, And SGG



Mornin Mitch have a good one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!!.....Hate to do it but it is time to say good night!!
> 
> Night Doug, HT, Jeff, Miguel, Slip, And SGG



Good Night!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Got me a random act of hungry. Any folk care to join fo a bite of good eats?



Hey ya HT I am headed to chickin house in a few my self. got me a big case of the hungrys



Jeff Raines said:


> G'moornin night shifters
> 
> Dang,there ain't no pics of my mangled finger in this thread.



Mornin Jeff!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!!.....Hate to do it but it is time to say good night!!
> 
> Night Doug, HT, Jeff, Miguel, Slip, And SGG



Night Mitch!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

douge
pups were 3 weeks old today,they are starting to play fight with each other and growling


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't know how many of yawl like saltwater fishing or have ever cought a Redfish, but just have to share this one. Gona make go home and finish up the boat asap  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532282


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!!.....Hate to do it but it is time to say good night!!
> 
> Night Doug, HT, Jeff, Miguel, Slip, And SGG


Nite Mitch, have a good one.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey HogTrap!!!
> 
> Oh, don't know if Douge told you, but the day after you left from snake hunting here, I saw a rattler just down the road. I tried to run over it, but it coiled up into a tight little thing... then took off.


That's just my luck. Oh well mabe next time. But was it a bigun?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> douge
> pups were 3 weeks old today,they are starting to play fight with each other and growling



Can't wait to see more pics. I am still working on SGG on letting me get us one. It would be a good anniversary gift.hint hint SGG


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That's just my luck. Oh well mabe next time. But was it a bigun?



No, it was small. Heck, it might not have even been a rattler. Looked just like one to me though.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Can't wait to see more pics. I am still working on SGG on letting me get us one. It would be a good anniversary gift.hint hint SGG



Maybe a good gift for you. Just remember though, YOU will have to take care of it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya HT I am headed to chickin house in a few my self. got me a big case of the hungrys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I done solved that hongry issue, and naw i feelt much better.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

That is a perty avatar pic Karen. Hummm, looks very familiar to me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't know how many of yawl like saltwater fishing or have ever cought a Redfish, but just have to share this one. Gona make go home and finish up the boat asap  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532282


I thought I was gone to bed, but Dang!! that is one huge Redfish!!!..................Doug you get that boat finished......Let me know!!....I'm in!!

Got to go this time!!.....good night ya'll


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't know how many of yawl like saltwater fishing or have ever cought a Redfish, but just have to share this one. Gona make go home and finish up the boat asap  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532282


I loves S/W fishing. Used to go off the Ga coast out by Blackbeards isl in all that area. Reds are great, but i loves me some smoked shark meat too.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought I was gone to bed, but Dang!! that is one huge Redfish!!!..................Doug you get that boat finished......Let me know!!....I'm in!!
> 
> Got to go this time!!.....good night ya'll


I'll put you on the list.Don't worry about rod/reel I have plenty.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I loves S/W fishing. Used to go off the Ga coast out by Blackbeards isl in all that area. Reds are great, but i loves me some smoked shark meat too.



Thats one fish I've never tried eating. If yawl didn't notice they started a new sub-forum just for coastal ga fishing. So far so good all serious. Its got me pumped up to go rod and reel bad.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats one fish I've never tried eating. If yawl didn't notice they started a new sub-forum just for coastal ga fishing. So far so good all serious. Its got me pumped up to go rod and reel bad.


Man i fix you some shark meat so good it'll make yo tongue part yer hair.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

Where dat Slip boy at? Is he driveing without his headlights on again?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Where dat Slip boy at? Is he driveing without his headlights on again?


You never know with that boy.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Where dat Slip boy at? Is he driveing without his headlights on again?





dougefresh said:


> You never know with that boy.



i was youtube'n 

wassup


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> i was youtube'n
> 
> wassup


Ahh-Haa, just through da right lure and de fish weel bite soon enough. Hey Slipster. Ya seen the new Rhino vids yet from S.A?


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ahh-Haa, just through da right lure and de fish weel bite soon enough. Hey Slipster. Ya seen the new Rhino vids yet from S.A?





nope?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> nope?


Well get BUSY, theys good.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well get BUSY, theys good.



remind me again who S.A. is?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> remind me again who S.A. is?


South Africa.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ahh-Haa, just through da right lure and de fish weel bite soon enough. Hey Slipster. Ya seen the new Rhino vids yet from S.A?



Man I meant to tell ya the other week we saw a Rhino at Cheehaw. They didn't have a baby one though.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> South Africa.



oh yeah him, he's got a lotta rhinos  in his yard


i wonder.....has anyone ever rode a rhino?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> oh yeah him, he's got a lotta rhinos  in his yard
> 
> 
> i wonder.....has anyone ever rode a rhino?



Bet they have an anual Rhino race in S.A. Shoot if someone will put them self on a camel there is bound to be someone who will ride a Rhino. Gona go try to Bing it.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok back from the chicken house and got me a ice dream to boot


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

Slip here is me that one time I was in the Congo.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Slip here is me that one time I was in the Congo.View attachment 518831



 dooooooooooood!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> oh yeah him, he's got a lotta rhinos  in his yard
> 
> 
> i wonder.....has anyone ever rode a rhino?


I liked that one where a bull charged a mama, then they fought into a water hole and the baby ran off the bull.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Ok back from the chicken house and got me a ice dream to boot


Had me some fried Brats with green peppers, cheese, red onion,dusted with red pepper. Choc chip and a Marlboro.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Had me some fried Brats with green peppers, cheese, red onion,dusted with red pepper. Choc chip and a Marlboro.



mmmmm Brats


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I liked that one where a bull charged a mama, then they fought into a water hole and the baby ran off the bull.



i just saw that


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

Just finished up eating some deer cube steak, and man, waiting on the other guys in the shop to smell it.Ima gona need to wire up a fan tonight.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well ..The spectre of dreams beckon me to stroll the misty
halls of Valhalla,because.................Awake time has been expended. Nite


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well ..The spectre of dreams beckon me to stroll the misty
> halls of Valhalla,because.................Awake time has been expended. Nite


night there 13th warrior.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just finished up eating some deer cube steak, and man, waiting on the other guys in the shop to smell it.Ima gona need to wire up a fan tonight.



You keep that stuff outta here I just got the burnt popcorn smell outta here 



hogtrap44 said:


> Well ..The spectre of dreams beckon me to stroll the misty
> halls of Valhalla,because.................Awake time has been expended. Nite



Night HT!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well ..The spectre of dreams beckon me to stroll the misty
> halls of Valhalla,because.................Awake time has been expended. Nite



Night dood.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You keep that stuff outta here I just got the burnt popcorn smell outta here


Ok but only because I'm fixin to go share one with the machine tender and the control room is not ventalted


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ok but only because I'm fixin to go share one with the machine tender and the control room is not ventalted



That is so wrong yet so right


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> That is so wrong yet so right



Might not, this dude like to stop up lines with stock and that isn't any fun. He could make my job real rough, but I owe him one.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Might not, this dude like to stop up lines with stock and that isn't any fun. He could make my job real rough, but I owe him one.



Long as he new yall was even!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

gotta hit da hay before dads alarm clock goes off


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Long as he new yall was even!



Can't remember. I think he owes me one for the last time I scared him with my chicken mask. Or that time with the rubber frog and fishing line thing


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> gotta hit da hay before dads alarm clock goes off




Alright slip you have a great night!



dougefresh said:


> Can't remember. I think he owes me one for the last time I scared him with my chicken mask. Or that time with the rubber frog and fishing line thing


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> gotta hit da hay before dads alarm clock goes off



Nite Dudedon't forget to look up "cork soakers"


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

yall have a good night!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

I just love having to go to a morning meeting after work 13hrs.Good thing the deer cube steak is still workin


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

ugh yuk blek blah


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I just love having to go to a morning meeting after work 13hrs.Good thing the deer cube steak is still workin


I know zactly what ya mean




SnowHunter said:


> ugh yuk blek blah



wake up snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I know zactly what ya mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 trying...would so love to crawl back in bed! Gotta go do that extra app/interview down at the Navy School though 

Checked the thermostat when I got out here, and it said 58  brrrrrrrr

hows the finger?


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 29, 2010)

Good Morning!




Good luck with the interview Sis!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hows the finger?



Starting to throb a little,the wound closed up and it stopped bleeding.Causing my finger to swell more and the skin on the tip to split from the swelling.
I've been mashing on it trying to get some blood out.

How does that go with breakfast?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

I think it's a crime that only one company makes the game Monopoly


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 29, 2010)

So guess what?  I discovered this little button on the top that says "New Posts".........I've been venturing all over this board........places I did not even know existed!!!!!







I even just went to to Hog Hunting forum when I saw a bad word (edited-to-remove-profanity) in the title!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So guess what?  I discovered this little button on the top that says "New Posts".........I've been venturing all over this board........places I did not even know existed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just hang out in here and hit F5 every few minutes


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So guess what?  I discovered this little button on the top that says "New Posts".........I've been venturing all over this board........places I did not even know existed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lawd, more places for me to have to go find you, right?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I just hang out in here and hit F5 every few minutes



Mornin' Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' Jeff!



G'mornin Keebs

They should make Heather a mod of a few forums


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I just hang out in here and hit F5 every few minutes



I don't hit the F keys.....I don't know what they do.....



Keebs said:


> Oh lawd, more places for me to have to go find you, right?


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> They should make Heather a mod of a few forums



No short leash for me!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

Mornin' driveby!!! 

2 Dr.'s appointments for my son today....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' driveby!!!
> 
> 2 Dr.'s appointments for my son today....



Mornin Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Jeff



Mornin' Jeff!!   Sounds like an echo

How's da Finger???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

good moanin' fwiends......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin Keebs
> 
> They should make Heather a mod of a few forums


 careful what you say!  



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' driveby!!!
> 
> 2 Dr.'s appointments for my son today....



Mornin' Chief, hope things go good!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good moanin' fwiends......



ruff nite? 
Mornin Bubba!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No short leash for me!!!!



is that the same as being "off the chain"?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Jeff!!   Sounds like an echo
> 
> How's da Finger???



Scroll up to post #120


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' driveby!!!
> 
> 2 Dr.'s appointments for my son today....



Mornin' Jeff!



rhbama3 said:


> good moanin' fwiends......



Mornin' Robert!



rhbama3 said:


> is that the same as being "off the chain"?



I think so!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good moanin' fwiends......



Mornin' bama!!!



Keebs said:


> careful what you say!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Chief, hope things go good!



Good Mornin' lovely lady!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Scroll up to post #120



Gotcha!!!



OutFishHim said:


> Mornin' Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' OFH-e-Poo!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

BB wayyyy L....y'all have a goood day!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ruff nite?
> Mornin Bubba!



nope. Just the usual.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

Looked at the clock...got a few more minutes


----------



## Swede (Apr 29, 2010)

Mornin.


I'm heading off for some riding and stawkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

Now I'm


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. Just the usual.


ok, good!  



Jeff C. said:


> Looked at the clock...got a few more minutes


 You're Ah-dic-ted!



Swede said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> I'm heading off for some riding and stawkin



SWEEEEDESTER!!!  I'll be waiting in the back, swing by & pick me up!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Sista!  Just got back  Went well!


Jeff Raines said:


> Starting to throb a little,the wound closed up and it stopped bleeding.Causing my finger to swell more and the skin on the tip to split from the swelling.
> I've been mashing on it trying to get some blood out.
> 
> How does that go with breakfast?


Ouch! 

What breakfast...Snowy don't eat nuttin cept coffee and nicotine in the am 


OutFishHim said:


> So guess what?  I discovered this little button on the top that says "New Posts".........I've been venturing all over this board........places I did not even know existed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' driveby!!!
> 
> 2 Dr.'s appointments for my son today....


Mornin Jeff! 

good luck with em 



rhbama3 said:


> good moanin' fwiends......


Mornin Wingman 



Swede said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> I'm heading off for some riding and stawkin


Mornin Swede!!! 


Keebs said:


> ok, good!
> 
> 
> You're Ah-dic-ted!
> ...


Mornin Sista!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!  Just got back  Went well!
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> ...



Morning, snowbabe!
About to hit the shower and head to da Big House.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!  Just got back  Went well!
> Mornin Sista!



 Good Deal snowy!! Keep us in the loop!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, snowbabe!
> About to hit the shower and head to da Big House.


Have fun  


Keebs said:


> Good Deal snowy!! Keep us in the loop!!



Will do Sista!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

Morning all, got to go get me a new weed eater today. Take care.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all, got to go get me a new weed eater today. Take care.



Mornin HT!! Have fun lookin for the new weed eater!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all, got to go get me a new weed eater today. Take care.



 I have a fence line you can try it out on!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2010)

afternoon idjits!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!!



Hey girlie, what you up to today?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey girlie, what you up to today?



Nothing much. I went to bed last night with a migraine, woke up this morning and it is still in full swing. Got to go to Walmart sometime today. Then Tanner's got Baseball pics at 6 and then a game at 7. Fun, Fun!

How bout you? Whatcha been up to lately?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nothing much. I went to bed last night with a migraine, woke up this morning and it is still in full swing. Got to go to Walmart sometime today. Then Tanner's got Baseball pics at 6 and then a game at 7. Fun, Fun!
> 
> How bout you? Whatcha been up to lately?



Ouch, I'm still having sinus issue's myself, but I do NOT miss the migraines! I feel for ya!  Yep, you have a full day ahead of you for sure! 
I've got all the all star ballots and rating forms done, been doing research on some excel stuff I'm wanting to learn/use, so my brain is feeling weary!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2010)

beepbeep


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> beepbeep



I hope you have the house spick & span this afternoon!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ouch, I'm still having sinus issue's myself, but I do NOT miss the migraines! I feel for ya!  Yep, you have a full day ahead of you for sure!
> I've got all the all star ballots and rating forms done, been doing research on some excel stuff I'm wanting to learn/use, so my brain is feeling weary!



So much to do yet I'm sitting here at the computer.

Excel is fun!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> beepbeep



Slow down!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

mornin folks.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So much to do yet I'm sitting here at the computer.
> 
> Excel is fun!!!
> 
> ...



Ya gotta take a breather sometime!! 
I LOVE excel!! BUT I canNOT find the answer I seek!!  I want to make it recognize a letter say V (for Vacation) and make that V = 8 for an 8 hr work day   it's gotta be something simple or a simple formula but nooooooo


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.....



Hey Slip!!!



Keebs said:


> Ya gotta take a breather sometime!!
> I LOVE excel!! BUT I canNOT find the answer I seek!!  I want to make it recognize a letter say V (for Vacation) and make that V = 8 for an 8 hr work day   it's gotta be something simple or a simple formula but nooooooo



Yeah, I guess I do. Carter is taking off rolling down the hallway right now. Doesn't crawl or scoot, just rolls. It's funny... when I go to get him, he gets all excited and starts rolling away from me.

Glad you like Excel, cause I sure didn't. Maybe it was because I HAD to take it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.....


didja go huntin? 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He thinks it's all a game!   won't be long he'll be crawling as fast as Quack getting out of the way of Miss Dawn's skillets!   Oooopppsss, did I type that out loud?!?! 
Yeah, I can see why you wouldn't have, but I bet I could change you mind about it if you wanted to track stuff, keep up with say, Doug's fishing rods or something to that effect............


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He thinks it's all a game!   won't be long he'll be crawling as fast as Quack getting out of the way of Miss Dawn's skillets!   Oooopppsss, did I type that out loud?!?!
> Yeah, I can see why you wouldn't have, but I bet I could change you mind about it if you wanted to track stuff, keep up with say, Doug's fishing rods or something to that effect............



He loves that game. I think it's his favorite.  Yes, you typed that outloud.

I had to use it for accounting. Never tried just for fun. I might just have to do that one day when I have absolutely nothing else to do whatsoever.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> didja go huntin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, ill be out there the last 5 days of the season though

gunna go gar fishin tonight i think


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hope you have the house spick & span this afternoon!



She's been cleaning all week, her family is coming over Sunday, thank God I've got to work my usual 12 hrs that day!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He loves that game. I think it's his favorite.  Yes, you typed that outloud.
> 
> I had to use it for accounting. Never tried just for fun. I might just have to do that one day when I have absolutely nothing else to do whatsoever.


You'll never get around to it now that you've found Woody's! 



slip said:


> nope, ill be out there the last 5 days of the season though
> 
> gunna go gar fishin tonight i think


 They are some wicked looking critters!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Gotta go. You all have a good day!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You'll never get around to it now that you've found Woody's!
> 
> 
> They are some wicked looking critters!



yersh they are, i want another skull for my wall

plus i read that their eggs are a good snack


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Gotta go. You all have a good day!!!


 later sista! 



slip said:


> yersh they are, i want another skull for my wall
> 
> plus i read that their eggs are a good snack



  don't you DARE eat them things!!!  I read in other threads, don't make me make another phone call young man!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good morning all...   I returned the previous dribbler thread to the campfire in case anyone needed evidence, I mean...wanted to reread it for any reason!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

Afternoon Folks!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

howdy!
They made me think way too much today and my head hurts. What ya'll up to?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all...   I returned the previous dribbler thread to the campfire in case anyone needed evidence, I mean...wanted to reread it for any reason!


noticed that, thanks Bob!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Folks!!!


Hey Chief, everything go alright? 



rhbama3 said:


> howdy!
> They made me think way too much today and my head hurts. What ya'll up to?


Grab a dew, sit down & I'll tell ya 'bout it...........


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all...   I returned the previous dribbler thread to the campfire in case anyone needed evidence, I mean...wanted to reread it for any reason!



Hey Bob!


Thanks!  So Robert wears a skirt and is buying diamonds for the Mrs. next week and Sparkles is still a Mexican...


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Bob!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  So Robert wears a skirt and is buying diamonds for the Mrs. next week and Sparkles is still a Mexican...



YEA!!! I'm gettin diamonds!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> YEA!!! I'm gettin diamonds!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> YEA!!! I'm gettin diamonds!!



Bubbette's getting bling-bling, shIIIney bling-bling!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> howdy!
> They made me think way too much today and my head hurts. What ya'll up to?



Hey Bama....mannn everyone is having headaches lately, including my...nebermind



Keebs said:


> noticed that, thanks Bob!!
> 
> 
> Hey Chief, everything go alright?
> ...



Yeah...basic routine appointment in Atl, but had to take him for HEADACHES aka Sinus Infection to the Family Dr.

Had a prescription for Lab work from Atl Dr., but now the Fam. Dr. doesn't do them anymore from other DRs. Now, I have to go find a Lab to do them on my own

Other than that everything is OK I reckon

Thanks btw!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Bob!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  So Robert wears a skirt and is buying diamonds for the Mrs. next week and Sparkles is still a Mexican...




Shouldn't you be twittering on Facebook right now?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 29, 2010)

Afternoon folk  Another rainy cloudy day makin the grass get green and grow way to fast   I'll be needin to mow again when it drys out (sure hope I can find some free time for that ) 

Well Rebecca has the afternoon shift today so we loaded up Macey and the cameras and went for a short drive this morning saw a good number of muleys but no turks. Had to turn around for a shot on these 2 so put them on her side of the jeep so I had to shoot across her shoulder.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Shouldn't you be twittering on Facebook right now?



No....it's Twittering on Yahoo and Googling on Facebook.....



Actually that sounds like a great idea!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> YEA!!! I'm gettin diamonds!!



Yep. I wanted it to be a surprise but they let it out. I just gotta go to Kebo's and get the beautiful diamondback outta her freezer and gut it. We'll have fried snake for an Anniversary dinner and i'll borax the hide for you to make into a belt or whatever.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bama....mannn everyone is having headaches lately, including my...nebermind
> 
> Yeah...basic routine appointment in Atl, but had to take him for HEADACHES aka Sinus Infection to the Family Dr.
> 
> ...


The classic "run around" huh? 
I really had thought the rain would have solved a lot of my troubles but danged if they don't seem worse!  Got that "drunk head" feeling with out the fun of drinking!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I wanted it to be a surprise but they let it out. I just gotta go to Kebo's and get the beautiful diamondback outta her freezer and gut it. We'll have fried snake for an Anniversary dinner and i'll borax the hide for you to make into a belt or whatever.



 no    shame on you........... but you might better take it up with Nicodemus first


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 29, 2010)

Checking in early, so Bama might put me in the DD.  Might even post a picture of the Duke clan from the oldest to the youngest.

How is everyone?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Checking in early, so Bama might put me in the DD.  Might even post a picture of the Duke clan from the oldest to the youngest.
> 
> How is everyone?



hoping you ain't headed this way with somebody that needs operated on. I'm trying to ge outta here and head to the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Checking in early, so Bama might put me in the DD.  Might even post a picture of the Duke clan from the oldest to the youngest.
> 
> How is everyone?



Howdy Duke!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I wanted it to be a surprise but they let it out. I just gotta go to Kebo's and get the beautiful diamondback outta her freezer and gut it. We'll have fried snake for an Anniversary dinner and i'll borax the hide for you to make into a belt or whatever.


 

 Now that's funny   When my daddy was alive he told my stepmom he had gotten her a "BLACK DIAMOND" for a present When she asked where it was he told her out in the cattle shed. She thought that was weird but figured that was a good place to hide it. When they went out to see it there stood a "BLACK DIAMOND ANGUS" cow   she wasn't that impressed


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Checking in early, so Bama might put me in the DD.  Might even post a picture of the Duke clan from the oldest to the youngest.
> 
> How is everyone?


Hey Duke, still stuck on the long shift, huh? 



rhbama3 said:


> hoping you ain't headed this way with somebody that needs operated on. I'm trying to *ge *outta here and head to the house.


???  I thought it was gee (left) & haw (right)???  



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now that's funny   When my daddy was alive he told my stepmom he had gotten her a "BLACK DIAMOND" for a present When she asked where it was he told her out in the cattle shed. She thought that was weird but figured that was a good place to hide it. When they went out to see it there stood a "BLACK DIAMOND ANGUS" cow   she wasn't that impressed


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 29, 2010)

No Bama, I'm trying not to haul anyone anywhere. But iffen I had one what needed your particular skills, I'd have to fly him anyway.

We take most of our trauma to Dothan, or if critical enough, we fly them.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I wanted it to be a surprise but they let it out. I just gotta go to Kebo's and get the beautiful diamondback outta her freezer and gut it. We'll have fried snake for an Anniversary dinner and i'll borax the hide for you to make into a belt or whatever.



That's still better than what I got last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ???  I thought it was gee (left) & haw (right)???



  

Let me take care of that for ya bama....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> That's still better than what I got last year.


 Don't tell me you didn't get ANYTHING!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Let me take care of that for ya bama....



 whaaatt????


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't tell me you didn't get ANYTHING!!!



I'll let you ask Bubba that.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'll let you ask Bubba that.



I sure will, 'scuse me Bubbette....................................


















BAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you got some 'splainin to do!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I sure will, 'scuse me Bubbette....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before he gets into too much trouble, he gives me a very good dinner every year. He makes a seafood dinner however I want it prepared. I've never been very easy to shop for.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Before he gets into too much trouble, he gives me a very good dinner every year. He makes a seafood dinner however I want it prepared. I've never been very easy to shop for.



well............ if you say so............. ~~shuffle~~shuffle~~if you're sure I don't need to light a fire under him for ya.....................


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well............ if you say so............. ~~shuffle~~shuffle~~if you're sure I don't need to light a fire under him for ya.....................



somebody say fire?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> somebody say fire?



yeah, come see me this weekend!!  Got 3 - 4 piles I need help with!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 29, 2010)

I wonder why jmfauver always lurks but never speaks?


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah, come see me this weekend!!  Got 3 - 4 piles I need help with!


would if i could.


OutFishHim said:


> I wonder why jmfauver always lurks but never speaks?



so he knows when your home and when its safe to stop by your clothes line


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wonder why jmfauver always lurks but never speaks?



reckon he's one of those that read a few posts, furls an eyebrow, shakes his head, and moves on. Driveling is not for everyone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I sure will, 'scuse me Bubbette....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't gotta 'splain nothin. I got my spine in today and i'm bowed up!
I just bought a new turkey call striker and a new box call holder.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I ain't gotta 'splain nothin. I got my spine in today and i'm bowed up!
> I just bought a new turkey call striker and a new box call holder.



You did what?!! 

OK Keebs, you can have at him now!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You did what?!!
> 
> OK Keebs, you can have at him now!!



Think i'll go to Ebay and see how many auctions i can win at one time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs, I`m done prowlin` around your neck of the woods...for the time bein`...  It`s safe to come out now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> somebody say fire?









rhbama3 said:


> I ain't gotta 'splain nothin. I got my spine in today and i'm bowed up!
> I just bought a new turkey call striker and a new box call holder.






You go boyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Otis (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought we had wind back east...just a little breeze here in El Paso today. Winds up to 65 MPH (and no rain)


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 29, 2010)

Afternoon folks.  Just a drive by.  Gotta go meet some folks up farther north a here for dinner..  

Maybe even a SPECIAL Guest will Appear....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks.  Just a drive by.  Gotta go meet some folks up farther north a here for dinner..
> 
> Maybe even a SPECIAL Guest will Appear....



Dang sho better not be " coozie"...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang sho better not be " coozie"...



Last I heard, That thing was somewhere in the south Pacific ....


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

time to go and try to catch me a gar fish.


later folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> time to go and try to catch me a gar fish.
> 
> 
> later folks.



how are you fishing specifically for gar?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wonder why jmfauver always lurks but never speaks?



I did for a long time... didn't know what y'all was talkin bout 90% of the time, so didn't know what to say



slip said:


> would if i could.
> 
> 
> so he knows when your home and when its safe to stop by your clothes line



 





rhbama3 said:


> I ain't gotta 'splain nothin. I got my spine in today and i'm bowed up!
> I just bought a new turkey call striker and a new box call holder.







Bubbette said:


> You did what?!!
> 
> OK Keebs, you can have at him now!!



Tough guy ey!!! I'm stayin' out of that one



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I`m done prowlin` around your neck of the woods...for the time bein`...  It`s safe to come out now.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I`m done prowlin` around your neck of the woods...for the time bein`... It`s safe to come out now.


 

What ya lookin for ? a panter that eats quinneys or quinneys that eat panters?  

I found a bunch of quineeys the other day do I need to try and catch them and send them your way I know that aint skeered of a little bit of BULL


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What ya lookin for ? a panter that eats quinneys or quinneys that eat panters?
> 
> I found a bunch of quineeys the other day do I need to try and catch them and send them your way I know that aint skeered of a little bit of BULL



With the right gun, I could wipe out three of those with one shot! When I come out to visit, can I murder a couple of them?


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

Howdy Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Howdy Yall



Hey Snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowy



Hey Jeff  Dr's appts looked to have gone alright


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Snow. How is the Little One?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

So, I've felt awful the past couple days with some crud, and after my 12-hour day yesterday (which is not normal for me), I really wasn't looking forward to being there this afternoon. But it paid off because....


I sold my first ROLEX!!!





Can someone say, "Cha-ching"?? 





Oh yeah, evenin' y'all!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello Snow. How is the Little One?



Yes!! Updates!! My internet has been so messed up, I've been outta the loop for DAYS!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff  Dr's appts looked to have gone alright



Yeah...everything is ok....just need to have his Labs done somewhere besides his Family Dr. now. Another appt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER

DougE post work meeting, Snowy speaking Klingon, OFH awake extra early, Jeffr mangled finger update(still hurts), monopoly, OFH discovers 'new posts" button, Keebs arrives, OFH the mod?, F keys, Jeffc doc appts for son, OFH off the chain, clock watching, Swede driveby stawkin' plans, Snowbabe massive multi-quote, HT weedeater hunting, BBQBOSS driveby, SGG plans(headache, Wal-mart, baseball), Excel(the program), Carter goes mobile(SGG chasing), Quack family get together(he's leaving), Boneboy flyby, diamonds for Bubbette(no), Buttercup shooting Mule deer, twittering on yahoo/googling on facebook(OFH), Keebs drunk, Sirduke wants to be in Driveler, Mike black diamond angus cow memories, gee and haw, Bubbette still whining(Keebs back-up), teenage christian home-schooled arsonist looking for work, new turkey call stuff, Nicodemus done prowling (outside Keebs winder), Quack awake, texican Otis winds of El Paso, RM dinner plans(possible special guest), Slip fishing for gar, Jeffc middling multi-quote, Mike pic's of Nicodemus mortal enemies.

lifes mysteries for women revealed:
Men do not have a rolodex for a brain. We can either remember how to change the oil in the car, fix the toilet, OR the name of your friend you introduced one time two years ago. Your choice.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 29, 2010)

Evening! Hope everything is going good there Jeff.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> time to go and try to catch me a gar fish.
> 
> 
> later folks.



Make sure you post a pict!!! You using live bait or artificial?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Make sure you post a pict!!! You using live bait or artificial?



i was wondering the same thing. My favorite for Gar is to take a 3/4 oz. jighead, cut off the hook, and then tie a hollow nylon rope to the head, and fray the ends. Their teeth get tangled in the nylon when they bite it, and they can't let go. good fun!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello Snow. How is the Little One?


Hey Dumplin!   Ian is GREAT!!!! Ornery as usual  Though he's got field day tomorrow at school, so I 'magine he'll be one tired pup when he gets home 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> So, I've felt awful the past couple days with some crud, and after my 12-hour day yesterday (which is not normal for me), I really wasn't looking forward to being there this afternoon. But it paid off because....
> 
> 
> I sold my first ROLEX!!!
> ...


WOOOHOOO Congrats Belle!!!!! Yeah Baybee!!!  



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yes!! Updates!! My internet has been so messed up, I've been outta the loop for DAYS!!


Well, we've got 2 appts next week. The follow up with the actual Pediatric Neurologist the office just hired, so I'm hoping that goes well (next Wes). Then Thursday morning is a sleep deprived EEG (brain thing) to see if that finds a trigger. Me n Ian will be stayin up ALLLL night. He can't sleep past 6pm on Wednesday. Fun fun! 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...everything is ok....just need to have his Labs done somewhere besides his Family Dr. now. Another appt.


Glad to hear that!!!

Dontcha just LOVE all these dang Dr appts? 



rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> DougE post work meeting, Snowy speaking Klingon, OFH awake extra early, Jeffr mangled finger update(still hurts), monopoly, OFH discovers 'new posts" button, Keebs arrives, OFH the mod?, F keys, Jeffc doc appts for son, OFH off the chain, clock watching, Swede driveby stawkin' plans, Snowbabe massive multi-quote, HT weedeater hunting, BBQBOSS driveby, SGG plans(headache, Wal-mart, baseball), Excel(the program), Carter goes mobile(SGG chasing), Quack family get together(he's leaving), Boneboy flyby, diamonds for Bubbette(no), Buttercup shooting Mule deer, twittering on yahoo/googling on facebook(OFH), Keebs drunk, Sirduke wants to be in Driveler, Mike black diamond angus cow memories, gee and haw, Bubbette still whining(Keebs back-up), teenage christian home-schooled arsonist looking for work, new turkey call stuff, Nicodemus done prowling (outside Keebs winder), Quack awake, texican Otis winds of El Paso, RM dinner plans(possible special guest), Slip fishing for gar, Jeffc middling multi-quote, Mike pic's of Nicodemus mortal enemies.
> 
> ...


 


flyfisher76544 said:


> Evening! Hope everything is going good there Jeff.


Evenin FF!!!! You still over here on this side of the pond?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i was wondering the same thing. My favorite for Gar is to take a 3/4 oz. jighead, cut off the hook, and then tie a hollow nylon rope to the head, and fray the ends. Their teeth get tangled in the nylon when they bite it, and they can't let go. good fun!



Yepper, wanna tangle with one on my fly rod. Lost 3 last year



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Dumplin!
> Evenin FF!!!! You still over here on this side of the pond?



Yepper!!! Aint leaving til late next week!!! Got a 4 day weekend so I am gonna be shootin and fishin


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey ya'll ... how's everybody tonight?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Dumplin!   Ian is GREAT!!!! Ornery as usual  Though he's got field day tomorrow at school, so I 'magine he'll be one tired pup when he gets home
> 
> WOOOHOOO Congrats Belle!!!!! Yeah Baybee!!!
> 
> ...



Oh boy...that sleep deprived one sure sounds like FUN!!!  Oh and thanks for the nanners!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Yepper, wanna tangle with one on my fly rod. Lost 3 last year
> 
> 
> 
> Yepper!!! Aint leaving til late next week!!! Got a 4 day weekend so I am gonna be shootin and fishin



GREAT way to spend the time here  Enjoy it!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey ya'll ... how's everybody tonight?


SISTA TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG!   How you doin Girlie? 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh boy...that sleep deprived one sure sounds like FUN!!!  Oh and thanks for the nanners!



Oh yeah... I am NOT lookin forward to the drive home  

Hey, a ROLEX deserves nanners


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

update on boat pedigree...

Got the right ID#, Bayliner customer service ROCKS  Come to find out the boat was built in Valdosta!  

Still nothing in the DNR database though  This ones a head scratcher for sure


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2010)

Snow, that`s good to hear. Keep us informed, and you holler if there is anything we can do for ya`ll.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Yepper, wanna tangle with one on my fly rod. Lost 3 last year
> 
> 
> 
> Yepper!!! Aint leaving til late next week!!! Got a 4 day weekend so I am gonna be shootin and fishin



Do you tie your own flies? No kidding, use a nylon rope about an inch long, tie one end behind some bar bell eyes and cut off the hook shank and barb. Fray the rope all the way to the tie.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey ya'll ... how's everybody tonight?



howdy, Tagbabe!
just thawing out some fish fillets to go with some fried okra and oven baked french fries.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> SISTA TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG!   How you doin Girlie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doin' great!    busy ... but great!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey ya'll ... how's everybody tonight?



Hiya Tag!



SnowHunter said:


> SISTA TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG!   How you doin Girlie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thank ya again!!! You wouldn't believe how calm I was until the customer walked out. And then it hit me, and then I was in shock. My manager and coworker looked at me and smiled and I just looked up at them from sipping on my coffee and said, "I just sold a Rolex." I was floored. After looking at 2, the guy said, "I want this one. Let's go ring it up." Wasn't quite ready for that step yet...



Nicodemus said:


> Snow, that`s good to hear. Keep us informed, and you holler if there is anything we can do for ya`ll.



What the Grouch said...


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do you tie your own flies? No kidding, use a nylon rope about an inch long, tie one end behind some bar bell eyes and cut off the hook shank and barb. Fray the rope all the way to the tie.



Yepper sure do. I do the same as you minus the jig head. Saw it on some fishing show about a guy who guides for carp around here. I think it was on Clark's lake or something like that. My bud and I used to chase alligator gar in Texas. Biggest one caught was a 4 footer that he landed. Still need one on the fly rod though!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Snow, that`s good to hear. Keep us informed, and you holler if there is anything we can do for ya`ll.


Will do Nick 


Tag-a-long said:


> Doin' great!    busy ... but great!


Glad to see ya still kickin 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hiya Tag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ida been a shakey mess myself, course, that woulda been before the customer even left


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 29, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hiya Tag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Dani ... congrats on the sale!  



rhbama3 said:


> howdy, Tagbabe!
> just thawing out some fish fillets to go with some fried okra and oven baked french fries.



mmmm... wish I was eating with you!  I've yet to peer into the freezer and see what delicacy Chez Stouffer's has in store for us tonight.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2010)

Evening folks. 

Hey Wobbert-Woo  J called Marlon........




IN     


Thanks tweety-pie.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Dani ... congrats on the sale!
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm... wish I was eating with you!  I've yet to peer into the freezer and see what delicacy Chez Stouffer's has in store for us tonight.



I'm going with Chef Campbell's tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Dani ... congrats on the sale!
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm... wish I was eating with you!  I've yet to peer into the freezer and see what delicacy Chez Stouffer's has in store for us tonight.



I eat dinner with "The Swanson's" quite often.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Evening folks.
> 
> Hey Wobbert-Woo  J called Marlon........
> 
> ...



Hey Bugsy


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Evening folks.
> 
> Hey Wobbert-Woo  J called Marlon........
> 
> ...



all across Stewart County, pigs are apprehensive as they feel a disturbance in "the force".
This oughta be good!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Evening folks.
> 
> Hey Wobbert-Woo  J called Marlon........
> 
> ...



Evenin' Turtlebug!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bugsy




Hiya Snowbabysista 





rhbama3 said:


> all across Stewart County, pigs are apprehensive as they feel a disturbance in "the force".
> This oughta be good!




He said Marlon said  "you and the wife, KILL EM ALL".    

Piggies are tremblin right now.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> all across Stewart County, pigs are apprehensive as they feel a disturbance in "the force".
> This oughta be good!



Wow, another Moppett been spotted?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, he y'all, someone wanted to say hey:


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' Turtlebug!!



Hey GB, how's things going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Wow, another Moppett been spotted?



as soon as turkey season goes out, the trailcams and feeders go up. TBug will be naming piggies in no time.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> as soon as turkey season goes out, the trailcams and feeders go up. TBug will be naming piggies in no time.



Good deal, make sure you take some picts. Wonder if there are gonna be some bigger ones this year.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> as soon as turkey season goes out, the trailcams and feeders go up. TBug will be naming piggies in no time.



     

I'm ready, I'm ready!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I eat dinner with "The Swanson's" quite often.



If you think it's bad now ... just wait 'til the kids are outta the house and it's just the two of ya's!    Cookin' hardly seems worth the effort any more!    just nuke for a few minutes and the pots and pans are disposable!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh yeah, he y'all, someone wanted to say hey:



Awwww he looks so cozy


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I've got something to keep me occupied til then though.

Three dead yotes in the past 6 weeks on the highway close to our house. All the outdoor cats in the neighborhood have gone missing. This morning was leaving for work and a yote come hauling booty out of the woods across from our house and right through our neighbor's yard.  

Got my dying wabbit call and gonna get the Z7 sighted in up to 45 with a night hunting light/stab combo. 

Time for Wil-E Coyote to say goodnight.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey GB, how's things going?



Going good so far!



Tag-a-long said:


> If you think it's bad now ... just wait 'til the kids are outta the house and it's just the two of ya's!    Cookin' hardly seems worth the effort any more!    just nuke for a few minutes and the pots and pans are disposable!



I love the Michelina's frozen entrees. Nothing like pasta. But all the preservatives in many of the frozen meals make me not want to eat ANY of them.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, the good news is that after 5 failed attempts, fishbait FINALLY killed that mountain lion. 

Only to be killed by the grizzly bear in the next phase.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I think I've got something to keep me occupied til then though.
> 
> Three dead yotes in the past 6 weeks on the highway close to our house. All the outdoor cats in the neighborhood have gone missing. This morning was leaving for work and a yote come hauling booty out of the woods across from our house and right through our neighbor's yard.
> 
> ...



Heck send him my way, too many strays around here. Might have to use my longbow if they keep messin with mommas garden.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> DougE post work meeting, Snowy speaking Klingon, OFH awake extra early, Jeffr mangled finger update(still hurts), monopoly, OFH discovers 'new posts" button, Keebs arrives, OFH the mod?, F keys, Jeffc doc appts for son, OFH off the chain, clock watching, Swede driveby stawkin' plans, Snowbabe massive multi-quote, HT weedeater hunting, BBQBOSS driveby, SGG plans(headache, Wal-mart, baseball), Excel(the program), Carter goes mobile(SGG chasing), Quack family get together(he's leaving), Boneboy flyby, diamonds for Bubbette(no), Buttercup shooting Mule deer, twittering on yahoo/googling on facebook(OFH), Keebs drunk, Sirduke wants to be in Driveler, Mike black diamond angus cow memories, gee and haw, Bubbette still whining(Keebs back-up), teenage christian home-schooled arsonist looking for work, new turkey call stuff, Nicodemus done prowling (outside Keebs winder), Quack awake, texican Otis winds of El Paso, RM dinner plans(possible special guest), Slip fishing for gar, Jeffc middling multi-quote, Mike pic's of Nicodemus mortal enemies.
> 
> ...







flyfisher76544 said:


> Evening! Hope everything is going good there Jeff.



Everything is Fine FF....Thanks



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Dumplin!   Ian is GREAT!!!! Ornery as usual  Though he's got field day tomorrow at school, so I 'magine he'll be one tired pup when he gets home
> 
> WOOOHOOO Congrats Belle!!!!! Yeah Baybee!!!
> 
> ...



Yep...been doin' it for about 18-19 yrs. now. Even did the sleep deprived, along with just about any other you can think of. (not sure which thingy to use here so)

Oh yeah....what's the chances of me recruiting you to do my multi-quotes



Tag-a-long said:


> Hey ya'll ... how's everybody tonight?



Fine Ms. Tag-a-long...and you????


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Heck send him my way, too many strays around here. Might have to use my longbow if they keep messin with mommas garden.



The cops in Ludowici would just give em speeding tickets.    

That sucker was seriously haulin!  It was about 6:30 this morning. I guess he stayed out a little too late.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh yeah, he y'all, someone wanted to say hey:



you sure he's not saying:
"Hey, please kill me?"


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fine Ms. Tag-a-long...and you????



Yep ... doin' great; only one more day to work this week!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, the good news is that after 5 failed attempts, fishbait FINALLY killed that mountain lion.
> 
> Only to be killed by the grizzly bear in the next phase.


  


Jeff C. said:


> Everything is Fine FF....Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I aint doin yer MQ!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2010)

Tag, I love your avatar! 

The look on Tucker's face says "Wait til she tries to make me move and realizes my butt is frozen to the ground".    


He's all growed up.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Awwww he looks so cozy



He jumped in there to play peek-a-boo.



rhbama3 said:


> you sure he's not saying:
> "Hey, please kill me?"



I'm purty sure! He jumped in there on his own accord.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> how are you fishing specifically for gar?


im not, im fishing for anything with fins and hoping it happens to be a gar


flyfisher76544 said:


> Make sure you post a pict!!! You using live bait or artificial?


no pic because no fish i used rubber fish then rubber worms then rubber crawfish....nothing.

parents used worms, also nothing.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Tag, I love your avatar!
> 
> The look on Tucker's face says "Wait til she tries to make me move and realizes my butt is frozen to the ground".
> 
> ...



thanks!  That's one of my favorite pics ... it was a fun day ... he LOVED the snow.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm out y'all. Feeling like I've been stomped on by a granddaddy elephant. Time for a hot toddy or Theraflu (or both) and then B-E-D!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2010)

Got a couple of yotes howing.  

Of course on the night I've gotta go in at 4 and can't stay up and try to draw em in.  

I really appreciate their getting EVERY dog in the neighborhood stirred up.    

Night GB, hope you get to feeling better. 

Yall have a good Friday.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Everybody!!! Just got back from the ball game. We lost!!!  But Tanner done really good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Everybody!!! Just got back from the ball game. We lost!!!  But Tanner done really good.



attaboy, Tanner!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey yall!


----------



## Benji314 (Apr 29, 2010)

Evening good people of the Drivel Nation!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Evening good people of the Drivel Nation!



Whats Up there Benji!  Enhoy your vacation?


----------



## Benji314 (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Whats Up there Benji!  Enhoy your vacation?



Yup! Even thoug it was raining and the wind was blowing around 25 mph saturday and sunday we had a blast.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Yup! Even thoug it was raining and the wind was blowing around 25 mph saturday and sunday we had a blast.



Hey as long as you had a blast and didnt let rain dampen your fun!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Everybody!!! Just got back from the ball game. We lost!!!  But Tanner done really good.


Glad Tanner did well!!!  


deerehauler said:


> Hey yall!


Hey DJ 


Benji314 said:


> Evening good people of the Drivel Nation!



Evenin Benji


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> attaboy, Tanner!!!



We sure were proud of him. He made an out and stopped the ball. He did fair at batting, but this is his first year with the pitching machine. He'll get the hang of it in time.



deerehauler said:


> Hey yall!



Hey DH!!!



Benji314 said:


> Evening good people of the Drivel Nation!




Evening Benji!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad Tanner did well!!!



Hey Snowy!!! He could care less if his team won or lost, as long as he's playing baseball.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!!! He could care less if his team won or lost, as long as he's playing baseball.


Hi Karen!!!

 Sounds like Ian and hunting


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> 
> :



Well Hello there young lady!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey DH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ya SGG!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!!! He could care less if his team won or lost, as long as he's playing baseball.



hey thats a good thing, a love for the sport


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Karen!!!
> 
> Sounds like Ian and hunting



I was told that when Ian and Tanner meet, they will become best buds. 

Tanner was never really into hunting until we got him his own gun for his birthday... Now he LOVES it and wants to hunt everything.



slip said:


> hey thats a good thing, a love for the sport



He likes all sports so far. Except soccer.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

Yello!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was told that when Ian and Tanner meet, they will become best buds.
> 
> Tanner was never really into hunting until we got him his own gun for his birthday... Now he LOVES it and wants to hunt everything.
> He likes all sports so far. Except soccer.




 Them two will be like two peas in a pod, if they ain't, it will surprise the heck outta me! 

Hey Er'body!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yello!!



Mello Yello Thats some good stuff


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Them two will be like two peas in a pod, if they ain't, it will surprise the heck outta me!
> 
> Hey Er'body!!!



Hey there !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yello!!



How'd you know the color of my two new baby's?!?! 
Was that you tapping on something out in the woods when I was mixing horse feed?!?! 
I brought home to baby ducks, *hopefully*  a male & a female


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yello!!



Awww... that brought back memories of my Papa! He always answered the phone with "Yello". I miss that!

Hey Mitch!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh lawd help us.....
The Mod gods done made Dawg2 an Admin.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey there !!!!!



Hey Slim, how's it going?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd help us.....
> The Mod gods done made Dawg2 an Admin.



 4 REAL???

Hey wait a minute, we need to talk....................................





















someone told me to tell you thank you for the updates yesterday................... freaked Pops out to know he was being "watched"/"looked out for" and he didn't know it!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Them two will be like two peas in a pod, if they ain't, it will surprise the heck outta me!
> 
> Hey Er'body!!!



Hey KeebsSista!!! Guess what, I will be working on a certain quilt in just a little bit.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey KeebsSista!!! Guess what, I will be working on a certain quilt in just a little bit.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slim, how's it going?



Doing mighty fine and You?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 4 REAL???
> 
> Hey wait a minute, we need to talk....................................
> 
> ...



Its considered bad form to drink coffee, eat a candy bar, and talk to a patient at the same time.
I just stayed behind the glass, watched the cath on TV, and got a backrub from a hawt nurse.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was told that when Ian and Tanner meet, they will become best buds.
> 
> Tanner was never really into hunting until we got him his own gun for his birthday... Now he LOVES it and wants to hunt everything.
> 
> ...


Oh lawd, they'll be unstoppable 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yello!!


Hey Mitch 


Keebs said:


> Them two will be like two peas in a pod, if they ain't, it will surprise the heck outta me!
> 
> Hey Er'body!!!


Hey Sista!!! 


rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd help us.....
> The Mod gods done made Dawg2 an Admin.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner was never really into hunting until we got him his own gun for his birthday... Now he LOVES it and wants to hunt everything.


oh oh oh what gun he gots?


rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd help us.....
> The Mod gods done made Dawg2 an Admin.


'cuz dey are making room in da mod room for me.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

Mornin FolksAfter 3 days and 43hrs already worked I am so glad to be back at work


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksAfter 3 days and 43hrs already worked I am so glad to be back at work



Mornin Douge! Its my friday is it your friday!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Doing mighty fine and You?


Can't complain, fixing to go fix me a plate of chicken & rice! 



rhbama3 said:


> Its considered bad form to drink coffee, eat a candy bar, and talk to a patient at the same time.
> I just stayed behind the glass, watched the cath on TV, and got a backrub from a hawt nurse.



Well, it was appreciated, he should get to go home tomorrow. 
Oh yeah, when you get over your spine being "bowed" it wouldn't hurt to get your other half a little "trinket" of some type, little gestures go a loooonnngg way!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> oh oh oh what gun he gots?


 243, 22, 410 He is set for just about everything for a 7yr old. He will get his moma's 30/30 when the time comes.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh lawd, they'll be unstoppable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them two meeting will be a photo op for sure!! 



slip said:


> oh oh oh what gun he gots?
> 
> 'cuz dey are making room in da mod room for me.


    U so funny!! 



dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksAfter 3 days and 43hrs already worked I am so glad to be back at work


Aawww, come'on, tell us how you really feel........


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Mornin Douge! Its my friday is it your friday!



More like my monday. Looks like we are gona run strait thru till next weekend.


----------



## Benji314 (Apr 29, 2010)

You snooze ya loose. Just fopund out that 1979 Blazer that was for sale on here might be sold tomorrow. 

Dang work kept me too busy to go look at it.

BUT on the flip side I did find a 1984 Blazer for sale for about the same price.  

Now the waiting game for 2:00 p.m. begins.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can't complain, fixing to go fix me a plate of chicken & rice!



Now that sounds good right there!



dougefresh said:


> More like my monday. Looks like we are gona run strait thru till next weekend.



 that stinks but pay check will be nice


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 243, 22, 410 He is set for just about everything for a 7yr old. He will get his moma's 30/30 when the time comes.


dannng man you started him deer hunting yet?


Keebs said:


> U so funny!!


you skeerd?


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You snooze ya loose. Just fopund out that 1979 Blazer that was for sale on here might be sold tomorrow.
> 
> Dang work kept me too busy to go look at it.
> 
> ...



I seem to always fall in the same situation of a great deal passing me by


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> dannng man you started him deer hunting yet?
> 
> you skeerd?



nope





Later folks!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksAfter 3 days and 43hrs already worked I am so glad to be back at work


Lovely 

Mornin Doug 



Benji314 said:


> You snooze ya loose. Just fopund out that 1979 Blazer that was for sale on here might be sold tomorrow.
> 
> Dang work kept me too busy to go look at it.
> 
> ...


awwwwww....well... enjoy waiting


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Sista!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> oh oh oh what gun he gots?



Doug answered it. We got him the 410 for his birthday though. I think he's used it to hunt squirrels.



dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksAfter 3 days and 43hrs already worked I am so glad to be back at work



Hey!! 



dougefresh said:


> 243, 22, 410 He is set for just about everything for a 7yr old. He will get his moma's 30/30 when the time comes.



But, but... That's my gun!!!



dougefresh said:


> More like my monday. Looks like we are gona run strait thru till next weekend.



WHAT!!! 



Keebs said:


> Them two meeting will be a photo op for sure!!



I know Tanner would love to have a friend that "understands" him. I don't think any of his friends are the outdoorsy type.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Mello Yello Thats some good stuff


Whasup DJ!!



Keebs said:


> How'd you know the color of my two new baby's?!?!
> Was that you tapping on something out in the woods when I was mixing horse feed?!?!
> I brought home to baby ducks, *hopefully*  a male & a female


Sorry to have startled you Darlin!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Awww... that brought back memories of my Papa! He always answered the phone with "Yello". I miss that....Hey Mitch!


Hey Karen hope You are doing well this evening!!



rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd help us.....
> The Mod gods done made Dawg2 an Admin.


What is this world coming to!!


Never fails to happen!!........Get set down and ready to hang out..................Make the first post, and Bam.........Tucker decides he has to go outside........Like right now!!...........That or the phone rings


----------



## Benji314 (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I seem to always fall in the same situation of a great deal passing me by



Yup that's my luck too. 

It's a sharp looking truck that's for sure. But I can wait. I gots plenty of time to do it.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Later folks!



Good night!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

slip said:


> dannng man you started him deer hunting yet?
> 
> you skeerd?


Yep, but last year after we finally got his 243 sighted in we never saw another deer while he was out. He shoots it better than I do.



SnowHunter said:


> Lovely
> 
> Mornin Doug
> 
> awwwwww....well... enjoy waiting


Mornin Snowy


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Keebs!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!
> 
> 
> 
> :



Not much its friday for me and I am headed to Wetumka Alabama for the rinehart 100 3 d archery shootthis weekend so I am doing good!
Everything good with you this evening?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2010)

Ya ever Danced with the devil in the pale moonlight???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen hope You are doing well this evening!!
> 
> Never fails to happen!!........Get set down and ready to hang out..................Make the first post, and Bam.........Tucker decides he has to go outside........Like right now!!...........That or the phone rings



I'm doing good. Got both boys asleep!  How you doin?

Same here. Except it's usually Carter wanting a bottle or my full attention.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Doug answered it. We got him the 410 for his birthday though. I think he's used it to hunt squirrels.





dougefresh said:


> Yep, but last year after we finally got his 243 sighted in we never saw another deer while he was out. He shoots it better than I do.



awesome.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ya ever Danced with the devil in the pale moonlight???



I ask that of all my prey


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ya ever Danced with the devil in the pale moonlight???





Many, many times... 


How ya`ll are this evenin`? Figure I better say my howdys. Gonna be out of touch for a few days. 

Ya`ll act right while I`m gone, hear?


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ya ever Danced with the devil in the pale moonlight???



Evening there boss man!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Many, many times...
> 
> 
> How ya`ll are this evenin`? Figure I better say my howdys. Gonna be out of touch for a few days.
> ...



Evening Nic!

Act right you are asking alot of this bunch


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Many, many times...
> 
> 
> How ya`ll are this evenin`? Figure I better say my howdys. Gonna be out of touch for a few days.
> ...



Hey Nic!!! 

I'll keep them in line for you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Nic!!!
> 
> I'll keep them in line for you.





Alright, Little Miss, I`m countin` on you. Make a list, if need be.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch


Hey Snowy!!



dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksAfter 3 days and 43hrs already worked I am so glad to be back at work





dougefresh said:


> More like my monday. Looks like we are gona run strait thru till next weekend.


$$$$$$$$$$$



Benji314 said:


> You snooze ya loose. Just fopund out that 1979 Blazer that was for sale on here might be sold tomorrow.
> 
> Dang work kept me too busy to go look at it.
> 
> ...


Good luck on the next one!!................Glad ya'll had one good day of weather on your trip!!



Keebs said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good night!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Howdy! You not eatin that burnt stuff from yesterday are ya!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ya ever Danced with the devil in the pale moonlight???


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8gfMXEmCew4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8gfMXEmCew4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, Little Miss, I`m countin` on you. Make a list, if need be.


Mornin Sir. Don't think she might not be the right one for the job. She has enough trouble keeping me in line. That and she been up all day she will have to sleep soon.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$


Mornin Mitchyep SGG is already counting it up.


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> DougE post work meeting, Snowy speaking Klingon, OFH awake extra early, Jeffr mangled finger update(still hurts), monopoly, OFH discovers 'new posts" button, Keebs arrives, OFH the mod?, F keys, Jeffc doc appts for son, OFH off the chain, clock watching, Swede driveby stawkin' plans, Snowbabe massive multi-quote, HT weedeater hunting, BBQBOSS driveby, SGG plans(headache, Wal-mart, baseball), Excel(the program), Carter goes mobile(SGG chasing), Quack family get together(he's leaving), Boneboy flyby, diamonds for Bubbette(no), Buttercup shooting Mule deer, twittering on yahoo/googling on facebook(OFH), Keebs drunk, Sirduke wants to be in Driveler, Mike black diamond angus cow memories, gee and haw, Bubbette still whining(Keebs back-up), teenage christian home-schooled arsonist looking for work, new turkey call stuff, Nicodemus done prowling (outside Keebs winder), Quack awake, texican Otis winds of El Paso, RM dinner plans(possible special guest), Slip fishing for gar, Jeffc middling multi-quote, Mike pic's of Nicodemus mortal enemies.
> 
> ...



I MADE IT !!!  Drove by early enough...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, Little Miss, I`m countin` on you. Make a list, if need be.



Will do!!!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$



That's what I'm sayin!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I thought you said that stuff will make you phat? Juss sayin.. 

Hey!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

can't believe i actually watched "Ghost Rider" with Nicolas Cage. Yet another great moment in bad cinema.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Sir. Don't think she might not be the right one for the job. She has enough trouble keeping me in line. That and she been up all day she will have to sleep soon.
> 
> Mornin Mitchyep SGG is already counting it up.



Oh, I keep you in line. I just do it in a super sneaky way and you just don't realize it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$





dougefresh said:


> Mornin Mitchyep SGG is already counting it up.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm sayin!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, I keep you in line. I just do it in a super sneaky way and you just don't realize it.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, I keep you in line. I just do it in a super sneaky way and you just don't realize it.



I let you beleive you do. But if that make you feel bettter than keep thinking it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Many, many times...
> 
> 
> How ya`ll are this evenin`? Figure I better say my howdys. Gonna be out of touch for a few days.
> ...


Howdy Nick!!...........You going off to torment them Thunder chickens!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I let you beleive you do. But if that make you feel bettter than keep thinking it.



op2:


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>





dougefresh said:


> I let you beleive you do. But if that make you feel bettter than keep thinking it.



 I think I'll just gargle some sweet tea next time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Nick!!...........You going off to torment them Thunder chickens!!





I`m fixin` to disappear into my swamp.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'll just gargle some sweet tea next time.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



What are you clapping for???


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'll just gargle some sweet tea next time.


That is what I left that gallon for ya for.



Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to disappear into my swamp.


Have a good one and we'll behave.











Alright folks it time to Party


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What are you clapping for???


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



Better keep your eyes behind your head open. She might only be 5'4" and 100lbs but she's a sneeky one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> That is what I left that gallon for ya for.



You're getting put on my list.



deerehauler said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Better keep your eyes behind your head open. She might only be 5'4" and 100lbs but she's a sneeky one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm eating a mater sammich and it has this weird aftertaste.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're getting put on my list.



quit poking at me I plead the fifth


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm eating a mater sammich and it has this weird aftertaste.



sounds like ya got a bad mater


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're getting put on my list.


mememe










Please


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



You eating that burnt corn from last night too?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to disappear into my swamp.


Good luck!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'll just gargle some sweet tea next time.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Can I have some popcorn? My sammich isn't all that good.



deerehauler said:


> quit poking at me I plead the fifth



Stop poking at me back.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm eating a mater sammich and it has this weird aftertaste.



I told you the neighbor's dogs came over yesterday. One day you'll listen to what I say.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can I have some popcorn? My sammich isn't all that good.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop poking at me back.



Its burnt though!



dougefresh said:


> I told you the neighbor's dogs came over yesterday. One day you'll listen to what I say.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm eating a mater sammich and it has this weird aftertaste.


...........you might ought to keep your dog away from Quack's place!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> mememe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must not comment!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I told you the neighbor's dogs came over yesterday. One day you'll listen to what I say.



But I washed it off real good. 



deerehauler said:


> Its burnt though!



Even better. It'll take this nasty mater taste out of my mouth. 

I think I really did get a bad mater. It really does taste bad.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> ...........you might ought to keep your dog away from Quack's place!!



  I forgot!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Even better. It'll take this nasty mater taste out of my mouth.
> 
> I think I really did get a bad mater. It really does taste bad.
> 
> ...



I hate an old nasty mater


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're getting put on my list.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm eating a mater sammich and it has this weird aftertaste.





dougefresh said:


> mememe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can I have some popcorn? My sammich isn't all that good.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop poking at me back.





dougefresh said:


> I told you the neighbor's dogs came over yesterday. One day you'll listen to what I say.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Must not comment!!!!



this is awkward.......


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> this is awkward.......



But look on the bright side you are not the only one in the dog house. You eating some of that burnt stuff too.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I hate an old nasty mater



That's the first bad one I've ever eaten. It was naysty!!!



rhbama3 said:


> this is awkward.......



Seemed pretty normal to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> But look on the bright side you are not the only one in the dog house. You eating some of that burnt stuff too.



I most certainly am NOT in the doghouse.













 She gets back Sunday.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I most certainly am NOT in the doghouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Dawghouse Sunday then!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In the Dawghouse Sunday then!!



most likely.



i'm going to bed. night, ya'll!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I most certainly am NOT in the doghouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAY as well do it up good since You got till sunday to go in the dog house. Just leave the house a big ole mess too


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to bed. night, ya'll!!



Night Bama


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to bed. night, ya'll!!



Good night!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to bed. night, ya'll!!



Have good night!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

I see a lot of fun in line tonight.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I see a lot of fun in line tonight.



Where???


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You eating that burnt corn from last night too?


huh? Im bout delirious, can't taste nuttin 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can I have some popcorn? My sammich isn't all that good.


the mayo go bad? I think ours did...after baloney samich yesterday...woke up with awful stomach cramps this mornin 


rhbama3 said:


> most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to bed. night, ya'll!!


Night Wingman 



hogtrap44 said:


> I see a lot of fun in line tonight.



Hiya HT!!

Alright, bed time!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I see a lot of fun in line tonight.






What up HT


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Where???


Any where it can be found.  For me it be in the kitchen, like the fridge.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> huh? Im bout delirious, can't taste nuttin
> 
> the mayo go bad? I think ours did...after baloney samich yesterday...woke up with awful stomach cramps this mornin
> Night Wingman
> ...


Nite Snowster.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> View attachment 519314
> 
> View attachment 519315
> 
> What up HT


Heeey Doug. Wow i like that rhino pic! Hey got a idea fo ya.


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 29, 2010)

good night Dribblers, I'm outta here.

I'll check back in on yall in the morning


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> the mayo go bad? I think ours did...after baloney samich yesterday...woke up with awful stomach cramps this mornin
> 
> Alright, bed time!!!



Nope, I just bought this mayo. It was definitely the mater.

Good night.



hogtrap44 said:


> Any where it can be found.  For me it be in the kitchen, like the fridge.



Don't forget the salt!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> good night Dribblers, I'm outta here.
> 
> I'll check back in on yall in the morning


Nite SD ol'buddy, have a gooden.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, I just bought this mayo. It was definitely the mater.
> 
> Good night.
> 
> ...


You got that right! Salt pobly gonna kill me, but i goes wid a full belly.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Heeey Doug. Wow i like that rhino pic! Hey got a idea fo ya.



Oh HogTrap, I got this for ya...


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Heeey Doug. Wow i like that rhino pic! Hey got a idea fo ya.


let me hear it.



Sirduke said:


> good night Dribblers, I'm outta here.
> 
> I'll check back in on yall in the morning


Night SD. Have a good one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2010)

Alright folks, ya`ll have a goodun.

Regards...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh HogTrap, I got this for ya...
> 
> View attachment 519319


Good pic, only could of got better ifn i'd got a couple big Diamonds.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright folks, ya`ll have a goodun.
> 
> Regards...


Nite Nick, have a gooden bud.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright folks, ya`ll have a goodun.
> 
> Regards...



You too!! See ya later!!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Good pic, only could of got better ifn i'd got a couple big Diamonds.



I heard that. Kinda makes me feel better though that you didn't find any. Let's me know that they're not crawling all over the place out here.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> let me hear it.
> 
> Night SD. Have a good one.


Well, what if you turned the farm into a Rhino farm, me and Slip work fo ya.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, what if you turned the farm into a Rhino farm, me and Slip work fo ya.



In due time my friend. Hope they don't eat pine trees.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You too!! See ya later!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that. Kinda makes me feel better though that you didn't find any. Let's me know that they're not crawling all over the place out here.


Yeah but i think it's timeing. I was definately in the right place, but they chose not to be out. Hows Tanner man doing?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> In due time my friend. Hope they don't eat pine trees.


Not pines but other brow'se and lots of grain.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to bed. night, ya'll!!


Good night Bammer!!



SnowHunter said:


> huh? Im bout delirious, can't taste nuttin
> 
> the mayo go bad? I think ours did...after baloney samich yesterday...woke up with awful stomach cramps this mornin
> Night Wingman
> ...


Night Snowbabe!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, I just bought this mayo. It was definitely the mater.


Told you about messin around with Quack's Mater plants!!



Nicodemus said:


> Alright folks, ya`ll have a goodun.
> 
> Regards...


Good night Nick!!

Alright folks time to say goodnight!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah but i think it's timeing. I was definately in the right place, but they chose not to be out. Hows Tanner man doing?



Tanner is doing pretty good. Lovin him some baseball. He is doing so good this year. He did get into trouble for the first time ever today at school. Teacher said he kept talking and she almost had to move is card.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Told you about messin around with Quack's Mater plants!!
> 
> Alright folks time to say goodnight!!



I will never mess with Quack's mater plants again. Ever!!!

Good Night!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night Bammer!!
> 
> Night Snowbabe!!
> 
> ...


Nite Mitch, have a safe day it's Friday.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night Bammer!!
> 
> Night Snowbabe!!
> 
> ...


Might Mitch



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner is doing pretty good. Lovin him some baseball. He is doing so good this year. He did get into trouble for the first time ever today at school. Teacher said he kept talking and she almost had to move is card.


Yep acting like his moma. Gona have to give him some sweet tea to take to school with him.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner is doing pretty good. Lovin him some baseball. He is doing so good this year. He did get into trouble for the first time ever today at school. Teacher said he kept talking and she almost had to move is card.


The talking thing has been a problem for my Shannon in the recent past. Got that lil deal in check now.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Good Night All!!!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

I bet that Slip boy is driving w/o his lights on again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good Night All!!!!!!


Nite Karen, have a gooden.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

A night like tonight I wish I had brought me some Nyquil to work. Or at least a home project to work on. If the gaurd wasn't here I pull my truck into the shop and change the breaks. Might go check to see ifin he taken his Nyquil yet.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> A night like tonight I wish I had brought me some Nyquil to work. Or at least a home project to work on. If the gaurd wasn't here I pull my truck into the shop and change the breaks. Might go check to see ifin he taken his Nyquil yet.


Hey man give him some of that hot sauce you make.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey man give him some of that hot sauce you make.



That stuff is getting hard to come by and I aint share it wif him.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guess we done skert everbody off huh?


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Guess we done skert everbody off huh?


Thats usualy what Slip does.



slip said:


>


Ooopps didn't know you were still up. what up honky


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


>


Yep just as i thought. How you Slip? Did you do great things today?


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats usualy what Slip does.
> 
> Ooopps didn't know you were still up. what up honky


 not much cracka


hogtrap44 said:


> Yep just as i thought. How you Slip? Did you do great things today?



went fishin for a while, didnt catch nothing though

ever eat gar?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


> not much cracka
> 
> 
> went fishin for a while, didnt catch nothing though
> ...


Yes Gar is good. Only the backstraps. The rest of it too boney an skrong. Takes sheet netal sissors to cut through that thick plate scale.
Dont eat eggs from one, theys pizon. Hurt you bad.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Here is a old fav i dug up! Good past times,killer show.*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z6IE4HlXIgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z6IE4HlXIgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey ya HT saw ya next door. Missed ya cause I ran out to get a bite to eat ! Had me a Gyro and fries!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z6IE4HlXIgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z6IE4HlXIgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


All I see is a big white box


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

Was'up y'all


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Was'up y'all



Hey ya Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

mornin dh,ht,douge and slip


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya HT saw ya next door. Missed ya cause I ran out to get a bite to eat ! Had me a Gyro and fries!


Yep thats me. Got me some more fried brats an stuff.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin dh,ht,douge and slip


Hey Jeff, how goes it?


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yes Gar is good. Only the backstraps. The rest of it too boney an skrong. Takes sheet netal sissors to cut through that thick plate scale.
> Dont eat eggs from one, theys pizon. Hurt you bad.



i read they taste like gator tail
thats what i was trying too catch, no luck though.

i know there are some big'uns there...seen em


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin dh,ht,douge and slip



aye man, cut the tip of yer finger all the way off yet?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, how goes it?



It's goin great,and will continue to do so until about 7ish when the bosses start comin in


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> All I see is a big white box


Wow man, i got it on mine.Wonder what happened.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep thats me. Got me some more fried brats an stuff.


Must a made you a big batch of them Brats!

Had me some wild hog sausage I smoked on the BGE earlier today for supper!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's goin great,and will continue to do so until about 7ish when the bosses start comin in


Then it be yessum boss ize shakin de bushes boss uh-huh.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


> aye man, cut the tip of yer finger all the way off yet?



nope,I soaked it in peroxide today.After about 10 minutes in that stuff,felt like needle jabbing my finger.
Did the same when I got up tonight,slopped a bunch of antibiotic cream on and taped it up


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin dh,ht,douge and slip


What up Jeff. Hope the finger is getting better, but no I don't want to see it.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's goin great,and will continue to do so until about 7ish when the bosses start comin in



Yep thats when they start pokin around and thrown wrenches in where they dont need too! Make a 5 min job turn into 30 min


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Must a made you a big batch of them Brats!
> 
> Had me some wild hog sausage I smoked on the BGE earlier today for supper!


Yep i have a big family pak and da sho beez good.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Then it be yessum boss ize shakin de bushes boss uh-huh.



especially with one of'em.He gots the napolean complex


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep thats when they start pokin around and thrown wrenches in where they dont need too! Make a 5 min job turn into 30 min


Got that right!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> especially with one of'em.He gots the napolean complex


Oh boy dems da best. I like to make that kind look stupid and eat crow.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep thats when they start pokin around and thrown wrenches in where they dont need too! Make a 5 min job turn into 30 min



We got a guy in instrumentation,that can't keep his hands off stuff.If he ain't messin something up,he's talking non stop.
When I see him coming I head out the door


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Any of you guys only get a white box on the video posting?


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> We got a guy in instrumentation,that can't keep his hands off stuff.If he ain't messin something up,he's talking non stop.
> When I see him coming I head out the door



yep easier to avoid em


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Any of you guys only get a white box on the video posting?



nope I see it!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> We got a guy in instrumentation,that can't keep his hands off stuff.If he ain't messin something up,he's talking non stop.
> When I see him coming I head out the door


Yeah i know a bunch like that. With them its, if it aint broke lets fix it till it is.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh boy dems da best. I like to make that kind look stupid and eat crow.



and God forbid,that we tell the big boss something before we tell napolean.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> especially with one of'em.He gots the napolean complex



We gots one that looks like Hitler, but he talks thru his nose and is a pain in the. My boss is about 7' and 500lbs you can't tell him nuffin. He one of the know it all cept when it come to my side of maintenance. I can tell him that I need to order a kanuder valve for the flux capacitor and he wants to know how long it will take to get here.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> nope I see it!


Must be Dougs puter.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> nope I see it!



I c it 2


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Any of you guys only get a white box on the video posting?



That is what I see all the time on any stuff like that.  Think it's something to do with my corperate IT filters.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> We gots one that looks like Hitler, but he talks thru his nose and is a pain in the. My boss is about 7' and 500lbs you can't tell him nuffin. He one of the know it all cept when it come to my side of maintenance. I can tell him that I need to order a kanuder valve for the flux capacitor and he wants to know how long it will take to get here.




If my boss was the big,bet yo butt he'd be right all the timewouldn't get an argument out of me


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2010)

gonna go run the loader for a bit! Not sure how busy my day is gonna be tomorrow so need to get a little loader time. See yall after awhile!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> That is what I see all the time on any stuff like that.  Think it's something to do with my corperate IT filters.


do you ever visit hulu.com while at work?

just wondering if you can see any videos


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> We gots one that looks like Hitler, but he talks thru his nose and is a pain in the. My boss is about 7' and 500lbs you can't tell him nuffin. He one of the know it all cept when it come to my side of maintenance. I can tell him that I need to order a kanuder valve for the flux capacitor and he wants to know how long it will take to get here.


Have met a few of them too.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> gonna go run the loader for a bit! Not sure how busy my day is gonna be tomorrow so need to get a little loader time. See yall after awhile!


ahight den


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> That is what I see all the time on any stuff like that.  Think it's something to do with my corperate IT filters.



i bet if you had enough time on yer hands you could turn that filter off

tick off yer 'puter guys a little


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> nope I see it!


Well get rokin an crank it. As i usta say.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

gotta go switch aluminum sulphate pumps


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


> i bet if you had enough time on yer hands you could turn that filter off
> 
> tick off yer 'puter guys a little


It ud be worth it cuz dem boyz rock! Ahhh fo the good ol dayzzzz.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> gotta go switch aluminum sulphate pumps


Careful an good luck.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> do you ever visit hulu.com while at work?
> 
> just wondering if you can see any videos


Tried to, but I can't even see what the UFC scedual looks like anymore. No youtube, facebook when they find out about this place I may be gone for here.



slip said:


> i bet if you had enough time on yer hands you could turn that filter off
> 
> tick off yer 'puter guys a little


Got all the time in the world tonight but that might get me gone. I realy don't have the proper internet access. I am useing password of a guy that is no longer here. Just on ol pirate I be.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> . Just on ol pirate I be.



aye aye capn Jack


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> aye aye capn Jack



aaarrrrgggg, now where did I leave that Rum.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Tried to, but I can't even see what the UFC scedual looks like anymore. No youtube, facebook when they find out about this place I may be gone for here.
> 
> Got all the time in the world tonight but that might get me gone. I realy don't have the proper internet access. I am useing password of a guy that is no longer here. Just on ol pirate I be.


Hey man cover yer butt good. Theys out fo blood now a days.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> aaarrrrgggg, now where did I leave that Rum.


Say what?!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey man cover yer butt good. Theys out fo blood now a days.



True dat
We HAD a great it guy,he would "clean up" the servers everyday.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Slip musta sliped on out da back doe.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Say what?!


Fooouuuunnnnddd iiiiittttttt


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Slip musta sliped on out da back doe.



nope, not yet. just readin up on gar fishing.



but now i must hit the hay...gotta take care of teh yard tomorow.

 take care yall.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yyyy yessss i see.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, not yet. just readin up on gar fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck Slip. Watch out fo dem fire ants.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, not yet. just readin up on gar fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Live bait young grasshopper. Night Dude


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, it's time to return to the Yak sack because it's just the thing to be doing once awake time has expired.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, it's time to return to the Yak sack because it's just the thing to be doing once awake time has expired.



Night HT Well Jeff think Ima gona leave it withya  the loader needs runnin here also. Fixen to turn the radio off if they need me they can call the office.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like I'm haveing some spyware attacks on my puter here.
Didn't start until I went to a honda foreman site.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Why*



OutFishHim said:


> I wonder why jmfauver always lurks but never speaks?



I have been accused of stalking already on this forum...Since I have not met alot of folks face to face I do not know how some will react to me or what I have to say....I enjoy reading the stuff but since some want to make accusations,I feel it best to stay away from posting....


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have been accused of stalking already on this forum...Since I have not met alot of folks face to face I do not know how some will react to me or what I have to say....I enjoy reading the stuff but since some want to make accusations,I feel it best to stay away from posting....



They are just pulling your chain, we are all crazy as a run over dog in here, join us.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have been accused of stalking already on this forum...Since I have not met alot of folks face to face I do not know how some will react to me or what I have to say....I enjoy reading the stuff but since some want to make accusations,I feel it best to stay away from posting....



No worries mate!!  I stawk to!  I will give you some pointers!


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey BBQ, man I wish I was somewhere near you are cooking, been up all night hauling patients and I BE HONGRY !


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have been accused of stalking already on this forum...Since I have not met alot of folks face to face I do not know how some will react to me or what I have to say....I enjoy reading the stuff but since some want to make accusations,I feel it best to stay away from posting....



good stawkers go incognito


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Hey BBQ, man I wish I was somewhere near you are cooking, been up all night hauling patients and I BE HONGRY !



I will be throwing on some butts tonight as a matter of fact! If you lived up this way, you would be more than welcome to come by and get a sammich or three!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mornin all - AAHHHCCCHHHOOOOO !!!
Dang cold got hold of me. Just in time for the weekend. 

Oh well, gunna break in a new smoker tonight with some ribs and chicken. That and a few beverages of choice will get me feelin better.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all - AAHHHCCCHHHOOOOO !!!
> Dang cold got hold of me. Just in time for the weekend.
> 
> Oh well, gunna break in a new smoker tonight with some ribs and chicken. That and a few beverages of choice will get me feelin better.



Sounds good!  What kind of smoker didja get, bud?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4889886#post4889886


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4889886#post4889886


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wonder why jmfauver always lurks but never speaks?





Jeff C. said:


> I did for a long time... didn't know what y'all was talkin bout 90% of the time, so didn't know what to say





jmfauver said:


> I have been accused of stalking already on this forum...Since I have not met alot of folks face to face I do not know how some will react to me or what I have to say....I enjoy reading the stuff but since some want to make accusations,I feel it best to stay away from posting....



jmfauver.....if you enjoy reading this stuff, and get a good laugh or whatever it is that intrigues you....just make a comment/question now and then. I have to admit, as my statement above states it took me a while before I posted in here also. 

Although, I didn't see any accusation being made..... there is a difference between STALKING and LURKING


Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> jmfauver.....if you enjoy reading this stuff, and get a good laugh or whatever it is that intrigues you....just make a comment/question now and then. I have to admit, as my statement above states it took me a while before I posted in here also.
> 
> Although, I didn't see any accusation being made..... there is a difference between STALKING and LURKING
> 
> ...




Dont let him fool ya JMF!!!  Hes the #1 stawker here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont let him fool ya JMF!!!  Hes the #1 stawker here!



 And PROUD of it!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Stalking*



Jeff Raines said:


> good stawkers go incognito





BBQBOSS said:


> No worries mate!!  I stawk to!  I will give you some pointers!





Jeff C. said:


> jmfauver.....if you enjoy reading this stuff, and get a good laugh or whatever it is that intrigues you....just make a comment/question now and then. I have to admit, as my statement above states it took me a while before I posted in here also.
> 
> Although, I didn't see any accusation being made..... there is a difference between STALKING and LURKING
> 
> ...





Jeff C.,

The accusations was in another thread,which  I was talking to one of the WOW's..She did not feel that way but one of the others did,so we talk in PM's now and not openly...With everyone calling me out I have decided that this afternoon I will participate in the Drivel that I so enjoy reading....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Jeff C.,
> 
> The accusations was in another thread,which  I was talking to one of the WOW's..She did not feel that way but one of the others did,so we talk in PM's now and not openly...With everyone calling me out I have decided that this afternoon I will participate in the Drivel that I so enjoy reading....



So whos the chick you're stawkin???   Maybe we can have a friendly little  stawk-off and the best stawker wins her affection.    

On a seriouse note, welcome to the drivel nation!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have decided that this afternoon I will participate in the Drivel that I so enjoy reading....



Why wait?....you are here now


----------



## Buck (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4889886#post4889886



Preciate it Boss...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have been accused of stalking already on this forum...Since I have not met alot of folks face to face I do not know how some will react to me or what I have to say....I enjoy reading the stuff but since some want to make accusations,I feel it best to stay away from posting....


You have talked to me before!!.............Don't be so bashful jump in!!

Good Morning folks.......Ya'll have a great day!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Jeff C.,
> 
> The accusations was in another thread,which  I was talking to one of the WOW's..She did not feel that way but one of the others did,so we talk in PM's now and not openly...With everyone calling me out I have decided that this afternoon I will participate in the Drivel that I so enjoy reading....



That's what I'm talkin' about



BBQBOSS said:


> So whos the chick you're stawkin???   Maybe we can have a friendly little  stawk-off and the best stawker wins her affection.
> 
> On a seriouse note, welcome to the drivel nation!



 Btw jmf watch out for BBQBOSS....he'll get you in twouble



Jeff Raines said:


> Why wait?....you are here now



Yep...you've already broken the ice


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Preciate it Boss...



awwww man!  That would have been a good one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You have talked to me before!!.............Don't be so bashful jump in!!
> 
> Good Morning folks.......Ya'll have a great day!!



Mornin' Rutt...you too


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Its Called working*



Jeff C. said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is called working for a living......unfortunetly I had 2 server issues to fix before I leave,but I done fixed both,so when 1pm comes around


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey jmf...you do have to understand that many, probably most, of these folks in here have met each other at Gatherings and what not, so they know each other and often speak of things of which we have no clue.

Eventually, I hope to attend one of these gatherings and meet many of these folks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Jeff, you have me mistaken for Kebo!!!  Thats the real trouble maker on here!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*That is why I am going to DOG*



Jeff C. said:


> Hey jmf...you do have to understand that many, probably most, of these folks in here have met each other at Gatherings and what not, so they know each other and often speak of things of which we have no clue.
> 
> Eventually, I hope to attend one of these gatherings and meet many of these folks.



That will be fixed for me at DOG II!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It is called working for a living......unfortunetly I had 2 server issues to fix before I leave,but I done fixed both,so when 1pm comes around



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  

JM's good to go yall...he's the only one that was brave enough to camp with us at the NE GA campout  with the crappy weather  He be good people


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It is called working for a living......unfortunetly I had 2 server issues to fix before I leave,but I done fixed both,so when 1pm comes around




Ohhhhh....we work, and most everyone in here does!!! I just have a lot of spare time, more than I like sometimes.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh....mornin yall!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Thanks Snowy*



SnowHunter said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> JM's good to go yall...he's the only one that was brave enough to camp with us at the NE GA campout  with the crappy weather  He be good people




I was trying to not name names of who met  so they could protect their identity


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> JM's good to go yall...he's the only one that was brave enough to camp with us at the NE GA campout  with the crappy weather  He be good people



Mornin' Snowy

I've spoken with him in other threads before, don't remember which ones or where though


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I was trying to not name names of who met  so they could protect their identity


  

now you've joined the madness of Drivel Nation  There goes any sanity 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Snowy
> 
> I've spoken with him in other threads before, don't remember which ones or where though



Mornin Jeff


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Sanity*



SnowHunter said:


> now you've joined the madness of Drivel Nation  There goes any sanity
> 
> 
> Mornin Jeff




Like I had any sanity to begin with.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Dang people!!!!!  6 pages since I logged off?  Really?



And good morning....


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Blame the new guy*



OutFishHim said:


> Dang people!!!!!  6 pages since I logged off?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> And good morning....



Blame me I started the fast moving pages when I entered the drivler world


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Blame me I started the fast moving pages when I entered the drivler world



Well in that case.......




Did I miss anything.....do I "need" to read back?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Always*



OutFishHim said:


> Well in that case.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't want to ruin your entertainment


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did I miss anything.....do I "need" to read back?



I don't know,there may be some big words,but you can try


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Dang people!!!!!  6 pages since I logged off?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> And good morning....




Mornin Sista!!! 


Jeff Raines said:


> I don't know,there may be some big words,but you can try


 Hows the finger doin this mornin Jeff?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 30, 2010)

good morning everyone...by the looks of things, this thread aughta be done by this evening...it's moving right along!   And so am I.   Later peeps!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I wouldn't want to ruin your entertainment




Thank you!



Jeff Raines said:


> I don't know,there may be some big words,but you can try



Oh no you jus din't!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!!



Hey Sista!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hows the finger doin this mornin Jeff?


It's okay,as long as I don't bump it.Got it wrapped up with antibiotic cream on it


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh no you jus din't!


um nope,wasn't me.A mod signed in as me and wrote that.

That's my story


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good morning everyone...by the looks of things, this thread aughta be done by this evening...it's moving right along!   And so am I.   Later peeps!


Mornin Bob! Later Bob! 


OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!!!


I gotta figure out what to get Zman.... 



Jeff Raines said:


> It's okay,as long as I don't bump it.Got it wrapped up with antibiotic cream on it


fun fun


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> um nope,wasn't me.A mod signed in as me and wrote that.
> 
> That's my story



Don't make me come poke your finger......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Don't make me come poke your finger......



that gave me a pain flashback,made my stomach cringe


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

TGIFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!​


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Don't make me come poke your finger......






Keebs said:


> TGIFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!​



Mornin Sista!!!  yup TGIF!!!  

I hope Na aint gotta work this weekend!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

Today
Since Heather made me cringe


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good morning everyone...by the looks of things, this thread aughta be done by this evening...it's moving right along!   And so am I.   Later peeps!



Hey Bob!  Bye Bob!



SnowHunter said:


> I gotta figure out what to get Zman....



I'll ask him tonight what he would like.....

I'm thinking about just having a cookout at the house instead of Chuck E. Cheese (I know everyone will be SO disappointed), and just having a few people over.  I'm not sure of a date yet. 



Jeff Raines said:


> that gave me a pain flashback,made my stomach cringe



OFH is not one to be messed with....


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TGIFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!​



Hey Sista!!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Today
> Since Heather made me cringe



You're gonna get it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!!  yup TGIF!!!
> 
> I hope Na aint gotta work this weekend!


Maybe not & ya'll can get some major grin......... uuuuhh work done on the boat, yeah, work on the boat.. 



Jeff Raines said:


> Today
> Since Heather made me cringe


yikes, still pretty swollen too! 



OutFishHim said:


> OFH is not one to be messed with....



 True Dat.............. WORD!!  Mornin sista!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

buuuuuuuurrrrrrrp!
'scuse me. Coffee doesn't usually make me do that.
Dadgum night shift will go days without posting much and then they add 4 pages in a night. 
Oh, and good morning, Babes and Bro's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Like I had any sanity to begin with.....



You confirmed that just by entering here



OutFishHim said:


> Dang people!!!!!  6 pages since I logged off?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> And good morning....



Goooooood Morninggggg!!!!



boneboy96 said:


> good morning everyone...by the looks of things, this thread aughta be done by this evening...it's moving right along!   And so am I.   Later peeps!



Mornin dude...later dude!!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> It's okay,as long as I don't bump it.Got it wrapped up with antibiotic cream on it



Careful.... Careful.....Jeff!!!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Don't make me come poke your finger......



OUCH!!!! Meanie....



Keebs said:


> TGIFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!​



*YAYYYYY!!!* Mornin' Ms. Keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Nice*



Jeff Raines said:


> Today
> Since Heather made me cringe



Great looking finger...I did that with a knife I was sharpening.....


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*TOO much Caffine*



Keebs said:


> TGIFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!​



We need to take the coffee away from KEEBS


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Today
> Since Heather made me cringe


Lovely!!! looks better though... its healing!


OutFishHim said:


> I'll ask him tonight what he would like.....
> 
> I'm thinking about just having a cookout at the house instead of Chuck E. Cheese (I know everyone will be SO disappointed), and just having a few people over.  I'm not sure of a date yet.


No CEC?  

Just lemme know Sista!  Ian's excited 


Keebs said:


> Maybe not & ya'll can get some major grin......... uuuuhh work done on the boat, yeah, work on the boat..


Naw, aint touchin it till the DNR checks it out and we get this registration crap figured out...just in case 

We'd actually planned to camp at the local WMA, but with prospects of rain... 





rhbama3 said:


> buuuuuuuurrrrrrrp!
> 'scuse me. Coffee doesn't usually make me do that.
> Dadgum night shift will go days without posting much and then they add 4 pages in a night.
> Oh, and good morning, Babes and Bro's!


Mornin Wingman!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Great looking finger...I did that with a knife I was sharpening.....



I wish it was a cut from a knife,mine was crushed.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Why*



Jeff Raines said:


> I wish it was a cut from a knife,mine was crushed.



Now why did you go and do that....It does look like it is healing well...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadgum night shift will go days without posting much and then they add 4 pages in a night.



nag,nag,nag


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We need to take the coffee away from KEEBS



welcome to the zoo thread, JM!
I don't recommend taking Keebs coffee away. She'll hurt ya.
Now, that dadblame "green" color she's so fond of..... that sucker can go! Makes me squint everytime she posts like that.  <<<< her favorite paddle


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Now why did you go and do that....It does look like it is healing well...



Helping a friend,no good deed,blah blah.

I've been keeping it very clean,alcohol and peroxide followed by the cream several times a day


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> No, Jeff, you have me mistaken for Kebo!!!  Thats the real trouble maker on here!!!


Do I _REALLY _have to roll your full name off *AGAIN*?!?!   I will, no problem, just say the word darlin'! 



SnowHunter said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> JM's good to go yall...he's the only one that was brave enough to camp with us at the NE GA campout  with the crappy weather  He be good people


Well, that's my stamp of approval right there! 



rhbama3 said:


> buuuuuuuurrrrrrrp!
> 'scuse me. Coffee doesn't usually make me do that.
> Dadgum night shift will go days without posting much and then they add 4 pages in a night.
> Oh, and good morning, Babes and Bro's!


Mornin sweetcheeks! 



Jeff C. said:


> *YAYYYYY!!!* Mornin' Ms. Keebs


I'll have some info for you shortly............... 



jmfauver said:


> We need to take the coffee away from KEEBS


Shoot naw, that's just my Friday "How ya do"!! 



SnowHunter said:


> We'd actually planned to camp at the local WMA, but with prospects of rain...



You've camped in worse.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> nag,nag,nag



nope. she is still outta town. I'll let her know you asked about her.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Hurt me*



rhbama3 said:


> welcome to the zoo thread, JM!
> I don't recommend taking Keebs coffee away. She'll hurt ya.
> Now, that dadblame "green" color she's so fond of..... that sucker can go! Makes me squint everytime she posts like that.  <<<< her favorite paddle




She can try to hurt me for taking her coffee but I like pain!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> buuuuuuuurrrrrrrp!
> 'scuse me. Coffee doesn't usually make me do that.
> Dadgum night shift will go days without posting much and then they add 4 pages in a night.
> Oh, and good morning, Babes and Bro's!



Well Good Morning Robert!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Goooooood Morninggggg!!!!
> 
> OUCH!!!! Meanie....



Good Morning Jeffy!!!!

At least I didn't say I was going to stick a pen in it.....



SnowHunter said:


> No CEC?
> 
> Just lemme know Sista!  Ian's excited



I'd like to have it on a night where ya'll can just stay the night..  Jammies party!!!

Looking at the calendar though, it will be closer to the end of the month...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome to the zoo thread, JM!
> I don't recommend taking Keebs coffee away. She'll hurt ya.
> Now, that dadblame "green" color she's so fond of..... that sucker can go! Makes me squint everytime she posts like that.  <<<< her favorite paddle



This one???
or
This one???
or
THIS???
or
THIS???
Love ya Bubbabamawobertwoo!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> She can try to hurt me for taking her coffee but I like pain!!!!!



OyVey, you're one of _*them*_, huh???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. she is still outta town. I'll let her know you asked about her.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OyVey, you're one of _*them*_, huh???



He's in here......what did you expect?


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well Good Morning Robert!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woohooooo sleepover!!!! 



Keebs said:


> This one???
> or
> This one???
> or
> ...


ouch ouch ouch ouch


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2010)

Good mornin` folks! Hope ya`ll have a fine weekend.

With that, I bid ya`ll a fond farewell for a few days.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks! Hope ya`ll have a fine weekend.
> 
> With that, I bid ya`ll a fond farewell for a few days.



Mornin Nick! 

Enjoy and good luck!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> He's in here......what did you expect?


nocomment,nocomment,nocomment..........



SnowHunter said:


> woohooooo sleepover!!!!
> 
> ouch ouch ouch ouch


sowwy, sowwy,sowwy,sowwy!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks! Hope ya`ll have a fine weekend.
> 
> With that, I bid ya`ll a fond farewell for a few days.



Got your cell with you????? 
Be careful & good Luck 'Demus!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well Good Morning Robert!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning, oh hawt "running with scissors again" purty lady! 
When are you going to pick up your new mobile home? 


Keebs said:


> This one???
> or
> This one???
> or
> ...



oww! oww!! owww!!! 
good thing i wuvs ya, or i'd have to put you on the ignore list with Bubbette.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*yup*



Keebs said:


> OyVey, you're one of _*them*_, huh???



....Not really just used to getting beat on by my shorter half...and yes I can say that she is only....well lets just say she is under 5ft and I am 6ft2.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, oh hawt "running with scissors again" purty lady!
> When are you going to pick up your new mobile home?
> 
> 
> ...



You know you can't ignore your favorite WAG!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ....Not really just used to getting beat on by my shorter half...and yes I can say that she is only....well lets just say she is under 5ft and I am 6ft2.....



Ain't nuttin wrong with short folks........... they's (our) legs go alll the way to the ground just as good as yours!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks! Hope ya`ll have a fine weekend.
> 
> With that, I bid ya`ll a fond farewell for a few days.



Hey Nick!  

Be careful out there......wherever you are headed....



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, oh hawt "running with scissors again" purty lady!
> When are you going to pick up your new mobile home?



Not running yet......

Picking up the camper in the morning!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh yea.....I spoke to our local Mexican this morning.....he said he was about to climb 2 miles straight up the side of a mountain.....


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Wife*



Keebs said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with short folks........... they's (our) legs go alll the way to the ground just as good as yours!!



My wife used to work for a Dr's office...They all gave her a hard time because she needed a stool to reach things....She told them they would meet me one day and when they did they got scared....She never had someone give her a hard time about her height again...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> Be careful out there......wherever you are headed....
> 
> ...



lets see:
pick up in the morning, morning ends at noon, gets up later than planned, stops for breakfast, snacks, directions, and ah.. rest area's. Slows down while texting, slows down to make emphatic point to navigator, 65mph speed limit......
Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with short folks........... they's (our) legs go alll the way to the ground just as good as yours!!



I resemble that remark


I tried to do a BIG'OL MQ and there was too many images or whatever it said.....then I tried to do a middling(bama) MQ, but forgot to erase the  BIG 'OL MQ boxes.....AHHHHHHHH!!!

I'm still a ROOKIE!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea.....I spoke to our local Mexican this morning.....he said he was about to climb 2 miles straight up the side of a mountain.....


pooor peppy!! 



jmfauver said:


> My wife used to work for a Dr's office...They all gave her a hard time because she needed a stool to reach things....She told them they would meet me one day and when they did they got scared....She never had someone give her a hard time about her height again...


my ex is 6'3".......... I'm 5'5" 



rhbama3 said:


> lets see:
> pick up in the morning, morning ends at noon, gets up later than planned, stops for breakfast, snacks, directions, and ah.. rest area's. Slows down while texting, slows down to make emphatic point to navigator, 65mph speed limit......
> Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen!!!



you are so dead


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Normal*



rhbama3 said:


> lets see:
> pick up in the morning, morning ends at noon, gets up later than planned, stops for breakfast, snacks, directions, and ah.. rest area's. Slows down while texting, slows down to make emphatic point to navigator, 65mph speed limit......
> Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen!!!



Normal when traveling w/ women....


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

See what yall did you created a drivler monster


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I resemble that remark
> 
> 
> I tried to do a BIG'OL MQ and there was too many images or whatever it said.....then I tried to do a middling(bama) MQ, but forgot to erase the  BIG 'OL MQ boxes.....AHHHHHHHH!!!
> ...



 just remember the number over it says & delete them, wah-La, you're good to go! 



HEY OFH........... LOVE THE Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Normal when traveling w/ women....


Oh No you Di'int! 



jmfauver said:


> See what yall did you created a drivler monster



nope, we can't take the blame for it this time, you were warped when you came through the gate!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you are so dead



good way to go.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> lets see:
> pick up in the morning, morning ends at noon, gets up later than planned, stops for breakfast, snacks, directions, and ah.. rest area's. Slows down while texting, slows down to make emphatic point to navigator, 65mph speed limit......
> Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen!!!



They ain't got a BIG enough box of popcorn for this



Keebs said:


> just remember the number over it says & delete them, wah-La, you're good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY OFH........... LOVE THE Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!




There was too many.....Plus I was blind after dem freaky colors you posted


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea.....I spoke to our local Mexican this morning.....he said he was about to climb 2 miles straight up the side of a mountain.....


He's lost his mind 


rhbama3 said:


> lets see:
> pick up in the morning, morning ends at noon, gets up later than planned, stops for breakfast, snacks, directions, and ah.. rest area's. Slows down while texting, slows down to make emphatic point to navigator, 65mph speed limit......
> Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen!!!





Jeff C. said:


> I resemble that remark
> 
> I tried to do a BIG'OL MQ and there was too many images or whatever it said.....then I tried to do a middling(bama) MQ, but forgot to erase the  BIG 'OL MQ boxes.....AHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> I'm still a ROOKIE!!!


 yeah, just take the # over, and delete em...gtg after that! 



jmfauver said:


> See what yall did you created a drivler monster


 its an addiction 


Keebs said:


> just remember the number over it says & delete them, wah-La, you're good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY OFH........... LOVE THE Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!



yeah that!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> They ain't got a BIG enough box of popcorn for this
> There was too many.....Plus I was blind after dem freaky colors you posted


patience younggrasshopppa 



SnowHunter said:


> He's lost his mind
> 
> 
> yeah, just take the # over, and delete em...gtg after that!
> ...



 we still on da same page!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Do I _REALLY _have to roll your full name off *AGAIN*?!?!   I will, no problem, just say the word darlin'!



ok, for old times sake!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> lets see:
> pick up in the morning, morning ends at noon, gets up later than planned, stops for breakfast, snacks, directions, and ah.. rest area's. Slows down while texting, slows down to make emphatic point to navigator, 65mph speed limit......
> Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen!!!



Have you riden with me before? 

Actually,  you are mistaken......I'm not traveling by myself....hubby would never stand for such foolishness......



Keebs said:


> you are so dead



I think he's trying to have it done before the Mrs. comes home....



jmfauver said:


> Normal when traveling w/ women....



Wrong....normal when women travel alone.....



Keebs said:


> HEY OFH........... LOVE THE Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!



Keebs said:


> nope, we can't take the blame for it this time, you were warped when you came through the gate!



Tru dat!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ok, for old times sake!



Thanks again for the sauce last night....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ok, for old times sake!



Badboymattyoneshirtshortleashstawkinbbqbossman!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

Time for the last lab check and brief my relief.See y'all tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

just got off the phone with Ol Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/or5. He said to tell ya'll Hi!
so..... "Hi!!"


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Badboymattyoneshirtshortleashstawkinbbqbossman!



I love it when you call me BADBOY!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Time for the last lab check and brief my relief.See y'all tonight


Keep da finger up!!  As in elevated, keep ........... aaww nevermind............ 



rhbama3 said:


> just got off the phone with Ol Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/or5. He said to tell ya'll Hi!
> so..... "Hi!!"



HI MAC!!!!!!back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thanks again for the sauce last night....





BBQBOSS said:


> I love it when you call me BADBOY!!!!



Are y'all a cou.....nebermind


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I love it when you call me BADBOY!!!!


Do you even remember me giving you that name?!?! 



OutFishHim said:


> Thanks again for the sauce last night....



OyVey, I juss don't know 'bout them avatars folks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Do you even remember me giving you that name?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> OyVey, I juss don't know 'bout them avatars folks!



nope!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Do you even remember me giving you that name?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> OyVey, I juss don't know 'bout them avatars folks!



well, Matt looks like his normal "morning after sleeping under a haybale" self. 
OFH's is making me cringe, though.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> nope!



 that's what I thought............ proves it even more.............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Are y'all a couple of knuckleheads?!?!?!



Why yes, yes we are!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that's what I thought............ proves it even more.............



Aint it bout time for your nap?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why yes, yes we are!



You goin wit her to stea...uh....pick the camper up???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You goin wit her to stea...uh....pick the camper up???



Or as Paul put it, House Boat on Wheels!   I think its bigger'n my house!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Aint it bout time for your nap?



Nope, that's bama's department..............


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Boy, I leave ya'll alone for a little bit, and you start filling up the Drivel with Drivel, next thing you know we'll be creating a new one.

Told that boy just to pitch in and start talking, but DANG I didn't know he was a listening that closely.

Nap time.... check in later.

Least I made the DD cutoff.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Boy, I leave ya'll alone for a little bit, and you start filling up the Drivel with Drivel, next thing you know we'll be creating a new one.
> 
> Told that boy just to pitch in and start talking, but DANG I didn't know he was a listening that closely.
> 
> ...



Go get a quick nap & get back in here!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*yes yes I did*



Keebs said:


> Oh No you Di'int!
> 
> Why yes ma'am yes I did
> 
> nope, we can't take the blame for it this time, you were warped when you came through the gate!



Warped you say,I guess you been talking to Snowy...She letting all my secrets out


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Warped you say,I guess you been talking to Snowy...She letting all my secrets out



 well, she is my sista!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Dang it*



Keebs said:


> well, she is my sista!




All these women trying to get me in trouble ...I don't need no help from you I can get in trouble all by myself


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Warped you say,I guess you been talking to Snowy...She letting all my secrets out


To anyone of Drivel Nation... it aint no secret, WE ALL ARE


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*You are so right*



SnowHunter said:


> To anyone of Drivel Nation... it aint no secret, WE ALL ARE




You are so right...Guess I do fit in


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Hi*

What a day, did oil change, got dishes done, the wash is on the line and wes rocking.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> All these women trying to get me in trouble ...I don't need no help from you I can get in trouble all by myself


we know, we know! 



SnowHunter said:


> To anyone of Drivel Nation... it aint no secret, WE ALL ARE














jmfauver said:


> You are so right...Guess I do fit in


*Duh* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hogtrap44 said:


> What a day, did oil change, got dishes done, the wash is on the line and wes rocking.



 Good Deal HT, soooo, you on the way to Dulieville to continue your good deeds?!?!?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> we know, we know!
> You have no idea
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > we know, we know!
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> we know, we know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya can believe that i wish i was fo sho. But i am soon to have to go back to the airplane patch. Ya'll have a gooden. See you on moon time.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*I feel*



Keebs said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > Well   for not getting here sooner &    for getting here when ya did, how's dat?!?!
> ...


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

OFH, awesome avatar.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

Slip,

you need to use cut bait for Gar my man...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ya can believe that i wish i was fo sho. But i am soon to have to go back to the airplane patch. Ya'll have a gooden. See you on moon time.


~~shuffle~~Shuffle~~ooook  



jmfauver said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > I feel loved
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

where did this rain come from?
Please don't respond with "the sky".


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*All*



Keebs said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Big Man, loan me a dolla!
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where did this rain come from?
> Please don't respond with "the sky".



OK, a cloud.  


I agree.... I have a stubborn bird to contend with and fish that need to be caught. Tired of the weekend rain.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where did this rain come from?
> Please don't respond with "the sky".





Sterlo58 said:


> OK, a cloud.
> 
> 
> I agree.... I have a stubborn bird to contend with and fish that need to be caught. Tired of the weekend rain.



 you took my answer!! 

but me 3, I got yard work I need to do!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Fishing time*



Sterlo58 said:


> OK, a cloud.
> 
> 
> I agree.... I have a stubborn bird to contend with and fish that need to be caught. Tired of the weekend rain.




Time to catchem even in the rain


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Boy, I leave ya'll alone for a little bit, and you start filling up the Drivel with Drivel, next thing you know we'll be creating a new one.
> 
> Told that boy just to pitch in and start talking, but DANG I didn't know he was a listening that closely.
> 
> ...



I detect a slight amount of sarcasm with a sprinkle of hostility.


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Slip,
> 
> you need to use cut bait for Gar my man...


yeah! but all we had was worms and rubber lures this aint over yet.


Keebs said:


> Hiya Moppett!


howdy Keebs!




rhbama3 said:


> where did this rain come from?
> Please don't respond with "the sky".


above you...see look up.


Keebs said:


> you took my answer!!



x2


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where did this rain come from?
> Please don't respond with "the sky".



Clouds???


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*bait*



slip said:


> yeah! but all we had was worms and rubber lures this aint over yet.



But use the worms to catch the bait it that simple...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

NO RAIN!! Wingman, yall keep it DOWN THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

gotta go pour lead.....will be back later


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> But use the worms to catch the bait it that simple...



gunna take grasshoppers next time, the guy down the dock did real good on those, they didnt want the worms


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> gotta go pour lead.....will be back later



watch out for hot stuff


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> gotta go pour lead.....will be back later



*perk*
pour lead? Bullets or jigheads?


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

keebs, do you grow a garden?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pouring*



rhbama3 said:


> *perk*
> pour lead? Bullets or jigheads?



I pour sinkers....Bank sinkers, no-roll ( Flat egg sinkers) and pyramid sinkers....I do have a mold for shad darts somewhere I think....


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Hot Stuff*



SnowHunter said:


> watch out for hot stuff



Don't have to watch the hot stuff she stays inside ....Of course the lead will burn if I dump it out wrong,but since I look like a darth vader in a welding apron that does not happen much.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You goin wit her to stea...uh....pick the camper up???





Not sure the spouses would approve....  Then again, I'm sure Paul would much rather go fishing!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*Bait*



slip said:


> gunna take grasshoppers next time, the guy down the dock did real good on those, they didnt want the worms



Grasshoppers or crickets are the ticket right now.......just save the left overs and cover with chocolate....They taste great.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


> keebs, do you grow a garden?



I have, but just doing a few plants in pots this year, don't have a tiller or tractor to get new land prepped.......... whatchaneed?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Grasshoppers or crickets are the ticket right now.......just save the left overs and cover with chocolate....They taste great.......



You live near Hogtrapp?!?!?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*HogTrap*



Keebs said:


> You live near Hogtrapp?!?!?



I don't know I live near Augusta.....I just like them for a snack


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*For Keebs*

Keebs,

In honor of your avitar:


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I don't know I live near Augusta.....I just like them for a snack


Ya'll will get along just great!! 



jmfauver said:


> Keebs,
> 
> In honor of your avitar:



hold on, here's some for you..................

BUT............. ya'll  ya'll gotta chk this site out!  I mean 
http://electionink.com/forumdisplay.php/6-The-Obama-Forum


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*I got more Keebs*

I got more for ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BUT............. ya'll  ya'll gotta chk this site out!  I mean
> http://electionink.com/forumdisplay.php/6-The-Obama-Forum







That really scares me.....

I'm curious as to how many members they have...


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Well the nap was a bust, the bottom fell out and we've worked 3 wrecks, a psych call, a nursing home transfer, and two DFOs.

And, as an extra added bonus, the director wants to talk to me about "Radio" etiquette....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That really scares me.....
> 
> I'm curious as to how many members they have...


I'm curious as to why your old bag hiney can't answer a text?


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm curious as to why your old bag hiney can't answer a text?






You know what time shower time is...


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*I will not comment*



OutFishHim said:


> You know what time shower time is...




I will not comment


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You know what time shower time is...


 
Ummmm, the text was hours ago!!! Just how long does it take to clean under all of that sagging skin and wrinkles?


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I will not comment







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, the text was hours ago!!! Just how long does it take to clean under all of that sagging skin and wrinkles?



I've been busy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I've been busy!


 

I would imagine,,,,,,,,,,from what I see in that avatar....


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Grasshoppers or crickets are the ticket right now.......just save the left overs and cover with chocolate....They taste great.......


worms are more filling.


Keebs said:


> I have, but just doing a few plants in pots this year, don't have a tiller or tractor to get new land prepped.......... whatchaneed?



dont need nothin, but ideas


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would imagine,,,,,,,,,,from what I see in that avatar....



Actually.....Becca was distracting me...




SnowHunter said:


>



Hey Sis!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Alright, gotta pack the kid and drop him in Roswell..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 
Hey Sis...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That really scares me.....
> 
> I'm curious as to how many members they have...


 ain't it?!?! 



Sirduke said:


> Well the nap was a bust, the bottom fell out and we've worked 3 wrecks, a psych call, a nursing home transfer, and two DFOs.
> 
> And, as an extra added bonus, the director wants to talk to me about "Radio" etiquette....


 YOU have etiquette trouble?!?  neva! 





jmfauver said:


> I will not comment


Uuuhh, dude, you just did.................... 



SnowHunter said:


>


Hey sista!!!



slip said:


> worms are more filling.
> 
> 
> dont need nothin, but ideas


ok, what kinda idea's you wanting? maters #1, cucumbers, okra, squash, zuchinniiniinniii, peas, corn, watermelons, cantelope..............



OutFishHim said:


> Actually.....Becca was distracting me...
> Hey Sis!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

gonna run,got more lead ready


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

some things just can't be summarized well.....
okay, headed to da little casa de bama. See ya'll in a little while.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> gonna run,got more lead ready



well get the lead out, I mean in, I mean oh never mind!


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, what kinda idea's you wanting? maters #1, cucumbers, okra, squash, zuchinniiniinniii, peas, corn, watermelons, cantelope..............



no no, i got all the ideas i need now, just needed to know if you had a garden or not.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 30, 2010)

Howdy folks...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sis!


Hey Sista 


OutFishHim said:


> Alright, gotta pack the kid and drop him in Roswell..


Hurry Back! Hugs to Z for me! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis...


Hey Bro  Gonna be sorta down yalls way this evenin....hopefully..... 



Keebs said:


> ain't it?!?!
> 
> 
> YOU have etiquette trouble?!?  neva!
> ...


Hey Sista!!!!!  


rhbama3 said:


> some things just can't be summarized well.....
> okay, headed to da little casa de bama. See ya'll in a little while.




Safe travels Wingman


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


> no no, i got all the ideas i need now, just needed to know if you had a garden or not.



I have some mater plants & some banana peppers planted is all   Hopefully next year I can borrow the neighbors tractor & till me a little spot to plant most of what I named off...........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks...



 YOU TOO?!?!?!?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU TOO?!?!?!?



Yep   Me too...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

HEY Shuggums!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yep   Me too...



dem avatars worry me.................. keep hearing banjo music and the radio ain't even on!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Kim!! You're lookin well rested and fabulous this evenin


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> dem avatars worry me.................. keep hearing banjo music and the radio ain't even on!


And I would worry you.....  WHy??????


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Kim!! You're lookin well rested and fabulous this evenin



Tankya....  Feeling good too...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone want a Dos Equis??


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have some mater plants & some banana peppers planted is all   Hopefully next year I can borrow the neighbors tractor & till me a little spot to plant most of what I named off...........



thats what we did this year, borrow the neighbors tiller and give him eggs in return.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And I would worry you.....  WHy??????


not "you" but that avatar is 'bout as creepy as OFH's! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone want a Dos Equis??


Do you deliver? 



slip said:


> thats what we did this year, borrow the neighbors tiller and give him eggs in return.



 I need to send you a pic of my refrigerator!  I know there is at LEAST 12 or 15 (18 count) containers of eggs in there!  Folks around here want ya to "give'em" to them, which some folks I do, but dang!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> not "you" but that avatar is 'bout as creepy as OFH's!
> 
> 
> Do you deliver?
> ...



I think they might have something to do with last night and a Special Visitor we had...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Do you deliver?


 
Haven't had a complaint yet!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't had a complaint yet!!!



And how did we get into this PRIVATE conversation...??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I think they might have something to do with last night and a Special Visitor we had...


Did, did, did cooz survive?!?! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't had a complaint yet!!!



ooohhlala


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey, Did Ya'll hear that??????????????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

The door slamming behind me!!!!!!!!!! 
LATER FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I need to send you a pic of my refrigerator!  I know there is at LEAST 12 or 15 (18 count) containers of eggs in there!  Folks around here want ya to "give'em" to them, which some folks I do, but dang!



dannnnnng how many birds you got
i thought it was "bad" when we got up to 5 or 6 doz in there at a time.

i give eggs to our neighbors mostly because it keeps them happy...and happy neighbors whine if a rooster crows in the morning.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Did, did, did cooz survive?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ooohhlala



Yes...  But there was some might strange idears afloating around the tables....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 30, 2010)

Well folks, I got things to get done before morning time gets here..  Catch ya'll a bit later


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> not "you" but that avatar is 'bout as creepy as OFH's!
> 
> 
> Do you deliver?
> ...



15 containers of eggs?
quick tapping on calculator........yep. We CAN make a cake big enough for you to jump out of!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 15 containers of eggs?
> quick tapping on calculator........yep. We CAN make a cake big enough for you to jump out of!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

What it is my dribblin homies!?!?!?  Got the grill fired up, ribeyes, corn, chicken and cold beer!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What it is my dribblin homies!?!?!?  Got the grill fired up, ribeyes, corn, chicken and cold beer!!



I got 2 snack sized bags of bbq tater chips. Not sure what supper will be yet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2010)

tomorrow I fire up the big smoker and cook up some ribs, pork loin and chicken. That's the good news. 

The bad news - It is for my mother in laws birthday.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got 2 snack sized bags of bbq tater chips. Not sure what supper will be yet.



It will just be you and Jennifer. Ya otta go to IHOP.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> tomorrow I fire up the big smoker and cook up some ribs, pork loin and chicken. That's the good news.
> 
> The bad news - It is for my mother in laws birthday.



eeewwwww


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> It will just be you and Jennifer. Ya otta go to IHOP.



great idea!
Except i wanna go to The Catch. In the mood for some really good expensive seafood. Too bad you ain't here.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> eeewwwww



yeah and no beer.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> great idea!
> Except i wanna go to The Catch. In the mood for some really good expensive seafood. Too bad you ain't here.



better get your seafood quick before the big oil spill causes seafood prices to skyrocket.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> tomorrow I fire up the big smoker and cook up some ribs, pork loin and chicken. That's the good news.
> 
> The bad news - It is for my mother in laws birthday.



Dang!!  Well at leas you get to cook some good food!!! I'm firing up the smoker about midnight tonight!  Then I cheat and hook the computer up to it and go to sleep for 6 hours.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> yeah and no beer.



Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude, thats just SO wrong on SO many levels!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yall have a great evening. I am headed to Sam's baseball practice.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 30, 2010)

Drive by.....headed to Nashville....gotta fluff my hair.....


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> great idea!
> Except i wanna go to The Catch. In the mood for some really good expensive seafood. Too bad you ain't here.



You can do that for our anniversary dinner next week. You know you don't wanna take big J there after she's been at the barn all day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

headed out to get da new boat  Yall have a goodun!!!!

Sparky....I should be down in Lville in bout an hour...holler if ya wanna met up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> headed out to get da new boat  Yall have a goodun!!!!
> 
> Sparky....I should be down in Lville in bout an hour...holler if ya wanna met up!


 
Wish I could Sis, but I'm waitin on a call bout' somfin too...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER

JMFauver comes in swingin(welcome), busy night for Sirduke, BBQBOSS butt plans, Sterlo sneezing, stalking vs. lurking(Matt the expert explains), Buck#4 in guard tower(shot fired), mornings, Rutt driveby, Snowy gives seal of approval(JM), the two Jeffs, Boneboy relieves Buck#4, Jeffr mangled finger update(still hurts), OFH finger poke warning, Keebs yellin' in green again, ZMan plans, Jeffc massive multi-quote, take keebs coffee away?(bad idea), nag nag nag, Nicodemus driveby, OFH road trip challenge(prayers for Bigfish), women driving, BBQBOSS sauce appreciation, greetings from OL Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?, badboy, new avatars, OFH houseboat on wheels, Sirduke naptime, HT busy, gar bait for Slip, Keebs massive multi-quote, rain, JM pouring lead, Keebs garden, cat and dog posters, Sirduke "radio etiquette" refresher, Miguel mad at OFH( something about wrinkles and shower), RM avatar change, Dos Equis(swamp water) offer, Keebs massive amount of eggs( possible use given), BBQBOSS awesome supper cooking, Sterlo MiL birfday tomorrow( no beer), OFH headed to Tennasty, Snowy boat bound, Miguel waiting on phone call

lifes mysteries for women revealed:
If you sigh and we ask "what's wrong?" If you say "nothing", then thats it. Nothings wrong, conversation over.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*I made it*



rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> JMFauver comes in swingin(welcome), busy night for Sirduke, BBQBOSS butt plans, Sterlo sneezing, stalking vs. lurking(Matt the expert explains), Buck#4 in guard tower(shot fired), mornings, Rutt driveby, Snowy gives seal of approval(JM), the two Jeffs, Boneboy relieves Buck#4, Jeffr mangled finger update(still hurts), OFH finger poke warning, Keebs yellin' in green again, ZMan plans, Jeffc massive multi-quote, take keebs coffee away?(bad idea), nag nag nag, Nicodemus driveby, OFH road trip challenge(prayers for Bigfish), women driving, BBQBOSS sauce appreciation, greetings from OL Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?, badboy, new avatars, OFH houseboat on wheels, Sirduke naptime, HT busy, gar bait for Slip, Keebs massive multi-quote, rain, JM pouring lead, Keebs garden, cat and dog posters, Sirduke "radio etiquette" refresher, Miguel mad at OFH( something about wrinkles and shower), RM avatar change, Dos Equis(swamp water) offer, Keebs massive amount of eggs( possible use given), BBQBOSS awesome supper cooking, Sterlo MiL birfday tomorrow( no beer), OFH headed to Tennasty, Snowy boat bound, Miguel waiting on phone call
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOHOOOOOO I made the Drivler.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> WOOOOOOHOOOOOO I made the Drivler.......



It ain't like winning the lottery.
taking the oldest daughter to IHOP or the awful waffle. Her choice. BBL!!


----------



## Buck (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone want a Dos Equis??



Sure!


----------



## Buck (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> JMFauver comes in swingin(welcome), busy night for Sirduke, BBQBOSS butt plans, Sterlo sneezing, stalking vs. lurking(Matt the expert explains), Buck#4 in guard tower(shot fired), mornings, Rutt driveby, Snowy gives seal of approval(JM), the two Jeffs, Boneboy relieves Buck#4, Jeffr mangled finger update(still hurts), OFH finger poke warning, Keebs yellin' in green again, ZMan plans, Jeffc massive multi-quote, take keebs coffee away?(bad idea), nag nag nag, Nicodemus driveby, OFH road trip challenge(prayers for Bigfish), women driving, BBQBOSS sauce appreciation, greetings from OL Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?, badboy, new avatars, OFH houseboat on wheels, Sirduke naptime, HT busy, gar bait for Slip, Keebs massive multi-quote, rain, JM pouring lead, Keebs garden, cat and dog posters, Sirduke "radio etiquette" refresher, Miguel mad at OFH( something about wrinkles and shower), RM avatar change, Dos Equis(swamp water) offer, Keebs massive amount of eggs( possible use given), BBQBOSS awesome supper cooking, Sterlo MiL birfday tomorrow( no beer), OFH headed to Tennasty, Snowy boat bound, Miguel waiting on phone call
> 
> ...



Very Nice!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

*with my luck*



rhbama3 said:


> It ain't like winning the lottery.



With my luck beggers can't be choosers


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> JMFauver comes in swingin(welcome), busy night for Sirduke, BBQBOSS butt plans, Sterlo sneezing, stalking vs. lurking(Matt the expert explains), Buck#4 in guard tower(shot fired), mornings, Rutt driveby, Snowy gives seal of approval(JM), the two Jeffs, Boneboy relieves Buck#4, Jeffr mangled finger update(still hurts), OFH finger poke warning, Keebs yellin' in green again, ZMan plans, Jeffc massive multi-quote, take keebs coffee away?(bad idea), nag nag nag, Nicodemus driveby, OFH road trip challenge(prayers for Bigfish), women driving, BBQBOSS sauce appreciation, greetings from OL Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?, badboy, new avatars, OFH houseboat on wheels, Sirduke naptime, HT busy, gar bait for Slip, Keebs massive multi-quote, rain, JM pouring lead, Keebs garden, cat and dog posters, Sirduke "radio etiquette" refresher, Miguel mad at OFH( something about wrinkles and shower), RM avatar change, Dos Equis(swamp water) offer, Keebs massive amount of eggs( possible use given), BBQBOSS awesome supper cooking, Sterlo MiL birfday tomorrow( no beer), OFH headed to Tennasty, Snowy boat bound, Miguel waiting on phone call
> 
> ...



Good one! Man, I've been busy today!


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings from OL Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?



Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Sure!


 
Come on over, I keep a fridge stocked..


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2010)

time to get packed for the morning fishing trip....See yall later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> time to get packed for the morning fishing trip....See yall later


 
So is your luck like RHBama's? Does this mean I can forecast the weather based on your fishing/hunting plans? If so, it's gonna rain tomorrow.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Hmmmmmmm......



I talked to him on the phone and he said to tell everyone "Hi". That's all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good one! Man, I've been busy today!


yeah, but i'm sure your supper was a lot better than mine. I don't know where IHOP gets their sausage links, but they need to find some new ones. Them things were nasty!


jmfauver said:


> time to get packed for the morning fishing trip....See yall later


good luck, but take a raincoat.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So is your luck like RHBama's? Does this mean I can forecast the weather based on your fishing/hunting plans? If so, it's gonna rain tomorrow.....


You see that front coming same as i do!


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

fried peanut butter and honey sammich.

made all dat yard work worth it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


> fried peanut butter and honey sammich.
> 
> made all dat yard work worth it



Zazby's, delivered, free, can't beat it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Zazby's, delivered, free, can't beat it!



ewww......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

Watchya'll folks been up to today!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Watchya'll folks been up to today!!



as little as possible, and counting down the days till i am off call. Monday, 7am to be exact.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> as little as possible, and counting down the days till i am off call. Monday, 7am to be exact.


Kinda slow in here tonight!!......Where's everyone at??

You have plans for your Off call time??.........Terrorize some Thunder chickens, maybe ripping some lips of some papermouths???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

The fitzbeccaville twins better make sure the car winders are up. There is a whole lot of yellow on the weather radar thats about to hit them.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

yessir massir, I's be here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kinda slow in here tonight!!......Where's everyone at??
> 
> You have plans for your Off call time??.........Terrorize some Thunder chickens, maybe ripping some lips of some papermouths???



I'm gonna try to get my 4-wheeler running this weekend. Monday afternoon I'm gonna go to my lease in stewart county and do some scouting. First fresh strut zone i find is where i'm gonna hunt next weekend. The fishing is hit or miss in Bama but my BiL thinks they have already spawned and gone.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> JMFauver comes in swingin(welcome), busy night for Sirduke, BBQBOSS butt plans, Sterlo sneezing, stalking vs. lurking(Matt the expert explains), Buck#4 in guard tower(shot fired), mornings, Rutt driveby, Snowy gives seal of approval(JM), the two Jeffs, Boneboy relieves Buck#4, Jeffr mangled finger update(still hurts), OFH finger poke warning, Keebs yellin' in green again, ZMan plans, Jeffc massive multi-quote, take keebs coffee away?(bad idea), nag nag nag, Nicodemus driveby, OFH road trip challenge(prayers for Bigfish), women driving, BBQBOSS sauce appreciation, greetings from OL Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?, badboy, new avatars, OFH houseboat on wheels, Sirduke naptime, HT busy, gar bait for Slip, Keebs massive multi-quote, rain, JM pouring lead, Keebs garden, cat and dog posters, Sirduke "radio etiquette" refresher, Miguel mad at OFH( something about wrinkles and shower), RM avatar change, Dos Equis(swamp water) offer, Keebs massive amount of eggs( possible use given), BBQBOSS awesome supper cooking, Sterlo MiL birfday tomorrow( no beer), OFH headed to Tennasty, Snowy boat bound, Miguel waiting on phone call
> 
> ...



  












Lawdy what a hair raising ride  

Got the new gal home safe n sound 

Nuttin like makin it 4 blocks in L'ville to Autozone so I can rewire the boat...only to find  the right turn signal triggers the hazzards  Least I had runnin lights  60 miles with rotten tires..fun fun  Boy is she a beauty  

Tomorrow is core samples 


How yall doin this evenin?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yessir massir, I's be here.


Can I trade you some clean empty Mason jars for some BBQ sauce??.............gonna be up in your neck of the woods tomorrow!!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna try to get my 4-wheeler running this weekend. Monday afternoon I'm gonna go to my lease in stewart county and do some scouting. First fresh strut zone i find is where i'm gonna hunt next weekend. The fishing is hit or miss in Bama but my BiL thinks they have already spawned and gone.


Got a report from Lake Sinclair that they had spawned and were moving back out.........crappie that is!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy what a hair raising ride
> 
> Got the new gal home safe n sound
> 
> ...


hey, baybay!
60 miles with rotten tires, bad lighting, and gonna take "core sample" pic's? This oughta be a doozy!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Can I trade you some clean empty Mason jars for some BBQ sauce??.............gonna be up in your neck of the woods tomorrow!!
> 
> Got a report from Lake Sinclair that they had spawned and were moving back out.........crappie that is!!



yes, crappie is what i meant.


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Late night driveby, fixing to shut it down and try to grab some sleep. Anybody not busy tomorrow, I'm setting the new engine in the F150, got beer and plenty of wrenches, WRENCHES folks, not Wenches...

Peace, Out !

Wonder did the newest stalker notice I made the DD three times...?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Late night driveby, fixing to shut it down and try to grab some sleep. Anybody not busy tomorrow, I'm setting the new engine in the F150, got beer and plenty of wrenches, WRENCHES folks, not Wenches...
> 
> Peace, Out !
> 
> Wonder did the newest stalker notice I made the DD three times...?



you REALLY don't want me holding a wrench( or wench)anywhere within 10 miles of a truck engine .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy what a hair raising ride
> 
> Got the new gal home safe n sound
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!.............I've been a little out of pocket today!!.............So ya'll have another project??



rhbama3 said:


> hey, baybay!
> 60 miles with rotten tires, bad lighting, and gonna take "core sample" pic's? This oughta be a doozy!
> 
> 
> yes, crappie is what i meant.


I have missed them again this year as well!!



Sirduke said:


> Late night driveby, fixing to shut it down and try to grab some sleep. Anybody not busy tomorrow, I'm setting the new engine in the F150, got beer and plenty of wrenches, WRENCHES folks, not Wenches...
> 
> Peace, Out !
> 
> Wonder did the newest stalker notice I made the DD three times...?


Hey Duke...... By Duke!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hey, baybay!
> 60 miles with rotten tires, bad lighting, and gonna take "core sample" pic's? This oughta be a doozy!
> 
> 
> yes, crappie is what i meant.


Yeah... I think I got 2 wires crossed... the colors matched  Will work on that tomorrow  

Core samples are easy! Just requires a drill and some caution  

It'll be my retro resto 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Can I trade you some clean empty Mason jars for some BBQ sauce??.............gonna be up in your neck of the woods tomorrow!!
> 
> Got a report from Lake Sinclair that they had spawned and were moving back out.........crappie that is!!


Hi Mitch!! 


Sirduke said:


> Late night driveby, fixing to shut it down and try to grab some sleep. Anybody not busy tomorrow, I'm setting the new engine in the F150, got beer and plenty of wrenches, WRENCHES folks, not Wenches...
> 
> Peace, Out !
> 
> Wonder did the newest stalker notice I made the DD three times...?


Night Duke!! Have a goodun


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you REALLY don't want me holding a wrench( or wench)anywhere within 10 miles of a truck engine .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Mitch, Snowy..


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.............I've been a little out of pocket today!!.............So ya'll have another project??
> 
> I have missed them again this year as well!!
> 
> Hey Duke...... By Duke!!



Yeah  It suuuuuuuuuuuuure is purty too!!  gots all sortsa purty stuff growin in it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mitch, Snowy..


Whasup Miguel!!.......So how did the Mountain climbing go today??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah  It suuuuuuuuuuuuure is purty too!!  gots all sortsa purty stuff growin in it


 any pics yet??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Miguel!!.......So how did the Mountain climbing go today??


 3.5 miles over two mountains instead of 2.5. She lied to me, but I didn't mind...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mitch, Snowy..


Hey Bro 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 3.5 miles over two mountains instead of 2.5. She lied to me, but I didn't mind...



 Least you made it back


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 3.5 miles over two mountains instead of 2.5. She lied to me, but I didn't mind...



you hiked 3.5 miles? On purpose?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> 
> 
> Least you made it back


 
I wasn't in any hurry...



rhbama3 said:


> you hiked 3.5 miles? On purpose?


 
You Betcha!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

I pass out for just a minute and wake up to all this noise. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't in any hurry...
> 
> 
> 
> You Betcha!!!



I hope it was worth it. Did she say there was a cooler full of Fat Tires on ice at the end of the death march?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

Hiya Doug


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope it was worth it. Did she say there was a cooler full of Fat Tires on ice at the end of the death march?


 
Death march?? Fat Tires?? Never even crossed my mind....


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't in any hurry...
> 
> 
> 
> You Betcha!!!





rhbama3 said:


> you hiked 3.5 miles? On purpose?


 no kiddin 


dougefresh said:


> I pass out for just a minute and wake up to all this noise. Hope all is well with everyone.


Heeeeeeeeey Doug


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Death march?? Fat Tires?? Never even crossed my mind....



hmmmm............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 3.5 miles over two mountains instead of 2.5. She lied to me, but I didn't mind...






SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> 
> 
> Least you made it back


Yep!!



rhbama3 said:


> you hiked 3.5 miles? On purpose?






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't in any hurry...
> 
> 
> 
> You Betcha!!!


Looks like your motivation was different than I thought!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I pass out for just a minute and wake up to all this noise. Hope all is well with everyone.


Hiya Doug!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Can I trade you some clean empty Mason jars for some BBQ sauce??.............gonna be up in your neck of the woods tomorrow!!
> 
> Got a report from Lake Sinclair that they had spawned and were moving back out.........crappie that is!!



Bring some frogskins and I will fill your empty mason jars.   I will even give y'all a BBQ sammich while your here.  Just put 3 butts on the smoker....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey everyone!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Spa... Miguel, Snowy, Bama, Slip, Rutt and the two Jeffs. Done finished all my home project and can't sleep least I'm on OT.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your motivation was different than I thought!!


 
It was different than I thought...5'9" of sandy haired blonde difference...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your motivation was different than I thought!!


Glad you have an idea . I don't have a clue what he's talking about other than he walked 3.5 miles over a mountain after some chick lied to him. They do that a lot, though. 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!


Hey SGG!


dougefresh said:


> Hey Spa... Miguel, Snowy, Bama, Slip, Rutt and the two Jeffs. Done finished all my home project and can't sleep least I'm on OT.


Hey Mr. SGG!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was different than I thought...5'9" of sandy haired blonde difference...



You always did have a thing for blondes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!


 
Hey Hibiscus girl.

Howdy BBQ Boss


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You always did have a thing for blondes!


 
Especially with piercing blue eyes...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

Good Googly Moogly!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!



Hey Karen!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Especially with piercing blue eyes...



Well I'm kinda partial to dimples myself, but I'll just tell ya ... there ain't set of 'em on the face of the earth I'm fixing to hike 3.5 miles for!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Bring some frogskins and I will fill your empty mason jars.   I will even give y'all a BBQ sammich while your here.  Just put 3 butts on the smoker....


I can do that too!!.........I just have a bunch of Mason Jars that aren't being used, and taking up space!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!


Hey Karen!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was different than I thought...5'9" of sandy haired blonde difference...


Kind of what I thought!!.........Hope the texts from a WOW here weren't too much of a distraction!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey SGG!
> 
> Hey Mr. SGG!



I like that!

Hey Robert!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Hibiscus girl.
> 
> Howdy BBQ Boss



I don't talk to strangers!?!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Karen!



Hey Snowy!!! How you doin tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well I'm kinda partial to dimples myself, but I'll just tell ya ... there ain't set of 'em on the face of the earth I'm fixing to hike 3.5 miles for!


 
Three sections of the trail required ropes..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kind of what I thought!!.........Hope the texts from a WOW here weren't too much of a distraction!!


 
I got texts from a WOW??


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I like that!
> 
> Hey Robert!!!
> 
> ...



good here thanks  How you doin?


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Googly Moogly!!!!



giggity.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't talk to strangers!?!


 
Good practice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2010)

Got a Crawfish & Shrimp boil to cook tomorrow....Y'all have a good one....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2010)

Mornin everyone

If'n the wind blows just right,I bet I can find BBQBOSS house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2010)

0530 was a long time ago. I'm turnin in too. Night all.


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a Crawfish & Shrimp boil to cook tomorrow....Y'all have a good one....



awww mannnnn


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good here thanks  How you doin?



Doin good. Taking a break from this quilt. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good practice.



That's what Mama said.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can do that too!!.........I just have a bunch of Mason Jars that aren't being used, and taking up space!!
> 
> Hey Karen!!
> 
> Kind of what I thought!!.........Hope the texts from a WOW here weren't too much of a distraction!!



Yeah I have to givethem to my mother causethey take up to much space here....


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2010)

slip said:


> giggity.


Honkity



Jeff C. said:


> Got a Crawfish & Shrimp boil to cook tomorrow....Y'all have a good one....


What time we eatingNite Jeff.


Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin everyone
> 
> If'n the wind blows just right,I bet I can find BBQBOSS house


Mornin Jeff The finger getting any better? And no I don't want to see pics.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 0530 was a long time ago. I'm turnin in too. Night all.



Night SB!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad you have an idea . I don't have a clue what he's talking about other than he walked 3.5 miles over a mountain after some chick lied to him. They do that a lot, though.
> 
> Hey SGG!
> 
> Hey Mr. SGG!


Last I heard he was in some camp with 24  or so noisy kids!!..........there must have been a cute camp counselor!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Especially with piercing blue eyes...


Ahhh the details are starting to come forth!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Well I'm kinda partial to dimples myself, but I'll just tell ya ... there ain't set of 'em on the face of the earth I'm fixing to hike 3.5 miles for!


Puullleeezze!!........you would follow Matthew 
McConaughey Off of a cliff!!


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Honkity
> 
> 
> What time we eatingNite Jeff.
> Mornin Jeff The finger getting any better? And no I don't want to see pics.



crakity


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> follow Matthew
> McConaughey Off of a cliff!!



Who wouldn't???


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Googly Moogly!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Got a Crawfish & Shrimp boil to cook tomorrow....Y'all have a good one....


Hi and Bye Jeff 


Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin everyone
> 
> If'n the wind blows just right,I bet I can find BBQBOSS house


Mornin JEff 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 0530 was a long time ago. I'm turnin in too. Night all.


Night Bro 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Doin good. Taking a break from this quilt.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Mama said.


Ahh pics when you can!!! 

Alright.. time for bed!! Yall have a goodun...I gots some cuttin n drillin to do tomorrow


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Three sections of the trail required ropes..
> 
> 
> 
> I got texts from a WOW??


She will cut you for that!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin everyone
> 
> If'n the wind blows just right,I bet I can find BBQBOSS house


morning Jeff!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 0530 was a long time ago. I'm turnin in too. Night all.


Good night old Man!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah I have to givethem to my mother causethey take up to much space here....


Thought you could use them to put your BBQ sauce in


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Three sections of the trail required ropes..
> 
> 
> I got texts from a WOW??



ropes... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Puullleeezze!!........you would follow Matthew
> McConaughey Off of a cliff!!



You are SO right!  (why is there not a drooling smiley?) but Matty would NEVER make me climb a mountain!  Off a cliff is just floating and falling, no effort involved.  



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who wouldn't???



You ain't kiddin'!  Even a blind girl could tell that was HAWT!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who wouldn't???


I wouldn't. 
Charlize Theron, on the other hand......


SnowHunter said:


> Hi and Bye Jeff
> Mornin JEff
> 
> Night Bro
> ...



nighty night, Snowy!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahh pics when you can!!!
> 
> Alright.. time for bed!! Yall have a goodun...I gots some cuttin n drillin to do tomorrow



Will do! It's in pieces right now though.

Night!!! 



Tag-a-long said:


> You ain't kiddin'!  Even a blind girl could tell that was HAWT!



  



rhbama3 said:


> I wouldn't.
> Charlize Theron, on the other hand......



Never heard of him


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Jeff The finger getting any better? And no I don't want to see pics.



Swelling seems to have gone down some,skin has stopped splitting.Really doesn't hurt,which is amazing considering what it went thru.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Will do! It's in pieces right now though.
> 
> Night!!!
> 
> ...




Get back to making that quilt. It's almost summertime and you'll really need it.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Get back to making that quilt. It's almost summertime and you'll really need it.



The quilts not for me! You know it gets cold here during the summertime.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> The quilts not for me! You know it gets cold here during the summertime.



Don't you roll your eyes at me, Missy! 

I'm going to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> The quilts not for me! You know it gets cold here during the summertime.



we're known for our chilly 107 with 90% humidity


----------



## dougefresh (May 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Swelling seems to have gone down some,skin has stopped splitting.Really doesn't hurt,which is amazing considering what it went thru.



hate it for ya Bro but glad it stoped hurting.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you roll your eyes at me, Missy!
> 
> I'm going to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!



see ya bama


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> hate it for ya Bro but glad it stoped hurting.



Tomorrow I'll take some puppy pics.You should see the biggest male.No way to tell if he'll run a rabbit yet,but he is a beautiful dog


----------



## dougefresh (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you roll your eyes at me, Missy!
> 
> I'm going to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!



Nite Bama. Hope you have a wonderful day. Happy Birthday


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you roll your eyes at me, Missy!
> 
> I'm going to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!



So sorry!!!

Good night!



slip said:


> we're known for our chilly 107 with 90% humidity



That's right!!! 

It's supposed to be 93 here tomorrow.


----------



## dougefresh (May 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Tomorrow I'll take some puppy pics.You should see the biggest male.No way to tell if he'll run a rabbit yet,but he is a beautiful dog



Cool I'll make sure we get online sometime tomarrow. Got a lot of things to do on the farm and SGG is itching to send some of this OT money. Found out when I got in this evning that I will have the rest of the week off.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 1, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Cool I'll make sure we get online sometime tomarrow. Got a lot of things to do on the farm and SGG is itching to send some of this OT money. Found out when I got in this evning that I will have the rest of the week off.


Have a good week off!!....................Alright folks time to call it a good night!!..................Got to get up tomorrow and make a trip to the ATL!!!...........Hope to be dragging home a camper!!


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So sorry!!!
> 
> Good night!
> 
> ...



83 and rain here

might needta grab a jacket but the garden will love it.


----------



## dougefresh (May 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have a good week off!!....................Alright folks time to call it a good night!!..................Got to get up tomorrow and make a trip to the ATL!!!...........Hope to be dragging home a camper!!



Night Rutt.Better you than me I hate ATL reminds me of back home TOO MUCH TRAFFIC. Good luck on the camper.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 1, 2010)

Just for the night crew.  

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4892482&postcount=15


----------



## arcame (May 1, 2010)

mornin.  yes sir those look really good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Mornin droolers.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2010)

Mornin' Driibler's....when y'all decide to roll out!!!!


Having a 1st Annual-1st Cousin LCB today_(no kids)_

Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin droolers.



I figgered you would be about the first one UP!!!

Mornin' Amigo!!!

Gots to go


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just for the night crew.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4892482&postcount=15



that's just mean


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered you would be about the first one UP!!!
> 
> Mornin' Amigo!!!
> 
> Gots to go


 
What's your hurry rockpile??


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2010)

So, I must have missed something. When and why did we morph into international ladies man Miguel Cervantes ?


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 1, 2010)

Whatchu lookin at Quackers???

Morning folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> So, I must have missed something. When and why did we morph into international ladies man Miguel Cervantes ?


 
WE???? You haven't looked at your avatar lately have you??


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WE???? You haven't looked at your avatar lately have you??



I resemble that remark.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Gotta go see a feller about a popup camper. BBL..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Whatchu lookin at Quackers???
> 
> Morning folks!!!



Hiya Chuckie!!  Just getting caught up on some drivel!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chuckie!!  Just getting caught up on some drivel!!



weren't much drivel after midnight


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2010)

Yall have a good morning. I am off to the ballpark. Trying to get a little league tournament game in before the rain hits.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall have a good morning. I am off to the ballpark. Trying to get a little league tournament game in before the rain hits.



Good luck with the game. Glad I'm through with that stuff....till the grandkids get started anyway!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

good morning, Peeps!
Got the coffee brewing, and home alone. What to do, what to do....
Anybody heard from OFHbabe? reckon she is gonna make it there before noon?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, Peeps!
> Got the coffee brewing, and home alone. What to do, what to do....
> Anybody heard from OFHbabe? reckon she is gonna make it there before noon?



I thought they struck out last night??

Oh, and a very Happy Bday to ya Pookie!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought they struck out last night??
> 
> Oh, and a very Happy Bday to ya Pookie!!



Morning Quacker!
Thanks, Buddy!


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2010)

Gotta say it again. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY WOBBERT-WOO!    


I would say you could've took a Turtlebug after some thunder chickens for your birthday ya know.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Gotta say it again.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY WOBBERT-WOO!
> 
> ...


Morning, Bugsy!
I'm on call, or i'd have been out there! 
I'm heading to Stewart County Monday afternoon to do some scouting and plan to hunt there next weekend if it looks promising at all.


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Bugsy!
> I'm on call, or i'd have been out there!
> I'm heading to Stewart County Monday afternoon to do some scouting and plan to hunt there next weekend if it looks promising at all.



I'm sorry.  Hate that you're on call your birfday weekend.  

I can't go anywhere anyway.  I'm stuck in the house pushing fluids, Bactrim and Pyridium.   

Gonna have to take Muddy's advice and substitute beer for Diet Coke.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sorry.  Hate that you're on call your birfday weekend.
> 
> I can't go anywhere anyway.  I'm stuck in the house pushing fluids, Bactrim and Pyridium.
> 
> Gonna have to take Muddy's advice and substitute beer for Diet Coke.



You just can't catch a break can you? 

Yes, Dr. Muddy is wise in the therapeutic effects of fermented grains.


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You just can't catch a break can you?
> 
> Yes, Dr. Muddy is wise in the therapeutic effects of fermented grains.



Other than the allergies, I was doing good. 

Then yesterday, I realized that a human should not urinate fire and no one had recently punched me in the back.  

Water water water water water water water.......


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Other than the allergies, I was doing good.
> 
> Then yesterday, I realized that a human should not urinate fire and no one had recently punched me in the back.
> 
> Water water water water water water water.......



that sux......

okay, off to try to get my stuff in order and may go shopping later( since Bubbette isn't here to stop me).


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have a good week off!!....................Alright folks time to call it a good night!!..................Got to get up tomorrow and make a trip to the ATL!!!...........Hope to be dragging home a camper!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta go see a feller about a popup camper. BBL..



Did I miss the memo on the camper rally or somethin?  


Mornin Yall!!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WINGMAN!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that sux......
> 
> okay, off to try to get my stuff in order and may go shopping later( since Bubbette isn't here to stop me).


You sure do like Dancin in the fire don't you!!

Good morning folks!!............Just passing through Ya'll have a good day!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Other than the allergies, I was doing good.
> 
> Then yesterday, I realized that a human should not urinate fire and no one had recently punched me in the back.
> 
> Water water water water water water water.......



 owie!!! cranberry juice too (yuk nasty stuff) Hope ya get to feelin better Bugsy


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You sure do like Dancin in the fire don't you!!
> 
> Good morning folks!!............Just passing through Ya'll have a good day!!



Mornin Mitch!! Safe travels to yall!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> owie!!! cranberry juice too (yuk nasty stuff) Hope ya get to feelin better Bugsy



Ditto on the cranberry Tbug, get the pills too or AZO, works!!
Morning Snowy, 'nother boat?!?!? 


HAPPY BIRFDAY BAMABOY!!!
​


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> owie!!! cranberry juice too (yuk nasty stuff) Hope ya get to feelin better Bugsy



I once drank a gallon of cranberry juice in a day.  Two words: NEVER. AGAIN.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ditto on the cranberry Tbug, get the pills too or AZO, works!!
> Morning Snowy, 'nother boat?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Sista!!! 
Yup...I'll email ya the pics  She's classy too 


BBQBOSS said:


> I once drank a gallon of cranberry juice in a day.  Two words: NEVER. AGAIN.


 yup that stuff is NASTY!!!!

ok...fixin to get dressed and get the boat parked and unhooked...yall have a goodun


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I once drank a gallon of cranberry juice in a day.  Two words: NEVER. AGAIN.



   a little Grey Goose makes it go down a lot easier!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!!
> Yup...I'll email ya the pics  She's classy too
> yup that stuff is NASTY!!!!
> 
> ok...fixin to get dressed and get the boat parked and unhooked...yall have a goodun


 



Tag-a-long said:


> a little Grey Goose makes it go down a lot easier!



Or even some "3" 
Hiya Tagsista!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

is it just coincidence that just about everyone here is an expert in alcohol? 

Okay, first project for the day is done. Poured the borax off my turkey capes and scrubbed the skin with Bubbette's toothbrush. Then poured the Borax back on. I'll repeat that again next week.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> is it just coincidence that just about everyone here is an expert in alcohol?
> 
> Okay, first project for the day is done. Poured the borax off my turkey capes and scrubbed the skin with Bubbette's toothbrush. Then poured the Borax back on. I'll repeat that again next week.



Why do you think we're expert drivelers?!?!  
Here's your sign!


----------



## Bubbette (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that sux......
> 
> okay, off to try to get my stuff in order and may go shopping later( since Bubbette isn't here to stop me).



Since it's your birthday, I'll let you go do a little shopping. 



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, first project for the day is done. Poured the borax off my turkey capes and scrubbed the skin with Bubbette's toothbrush. Then poured the Borax back on. I'll repeat that again next week.



Uh hum!! The first thing you need to buy on your shopping trip is me a new toothbrush! What ya fixin me for supper tonight since I'm probably coming home this evening. Isn't it awful when you have to cook your own birfday supper (or we could go to Outback for some more steak and lobster since we're down one kid).  My treat!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Since it's your birthday, I'll let you go do a little shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh hum!! The first thing you need to buy on your shopping trip is me a new toothbrush! What ya fixin me for supper tonight since I'm probably coming home this evening. Isn't it awful when you have to cook your own birfday supper (or we could go to Outback for some more steak and lobster since we're down one kid).  My treat!



Have a safe trip home, Bubbettesista!! 
And give wobert-woo a pinch on da butt from me for his birfday!


----------



## Bubbette (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Have a safe trip home, Bubbettesista!!
> And give wobert-woo a pinch on da butt from me for his birfday!



Will do.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

Ok, daylight is burning, gonna go see what I can burn, cut, spray, something.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Have a safe trip home, Bubbettesista!!
> And give wobert-woo a pinch on da butt from me for his birfday!



If ANYBODY  is gonna be pinchin Pookie on da butt, it's gonna be ME!!  Now back off woman!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ANYBODY is gonna be pinchin Pookie on da butt, it's gonna be ME!! Now back off woman!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2010)

Just got back from the ballpark. Sam's team won their first tournament game 10 - 6. Got back and had a message that Raleigh had a knife ready for me. GOOD DAY SO FAR.


----------



## Bubbette (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ANYBODY  is gonna be pinchin Pookie on da butt, it's gonna be ME!!  Now back off woman!!



Aw, c'mon. I thought we was sharin him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got back from the ballpark. Sam's team won their first tournament game 10 - 6. Got back and had a message that Raleigh had a knife ready for me. GOOD DAY SO FAR.


 
Awesome day!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2010)

Took a couple of the puppies outside for pics.I'm wanting to keep the one with the blue tick around his neck.Thought about calling him Drivler


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Took a couple of the puppies outside for pics.I'm wanting to keep the one with the blue tick around his neck.Thought about calling him Drivler


 
Safe Man Card name, definitely sounds better than standing in the front yard and yelling for Pookie...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Safe Man Card name, definitely sounds better than standing in the front yard and yelling for Pookie...



Talk about a man card name,the Sire is named Hemi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Talk about a man card name,the Sire is named Hemi


 
What is the ,,,,err,,,,,ummm,,,,,,mama's name?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is the ,,,,err,,,,,ummm,,,,,,mama's name?




Daughter named her,Bella


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2010)

Tis my bedtime,see y'all tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Tis my bedtime,see y'all tonight


Later Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Aw, c'mon. I thought we was sharin him.



Keebs has the advantage, she's 'bout eye level with Pookie's hiney!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs has the advantage, she's 'bout eye level with Pookie's hiney!!





back from shopping. ordered two new ultra-light rods, got a haircut, bought the dogs a bunch of rawhide treats from the Dollar Store( that they are gagging on now), and bought the last two boxes of Federal Heavyweight #7's left in Albany.
Okay, start pinching!


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

back from da amry navy sto, i love that place

full of hunting stuff and military stuff and guns and stuff and knives and stuff and one wall is north american animals and one wall is african animals, all dead and stuffed


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> back from da amry navy sto, i love that place
> 
> full of hunting stuff and military stuff and guns and stuff and knives and stuff and one wall is north american animals and one wall is african animals, all dead and stuffed



Man, i love Army/navy surplus stores. Wish we still had one.


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i love Army/navy surplus stores. Wish we still had one.



i got a cold steel panga machete for $15
online its $17 plus shipping


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 1, 2010)

AFternoon Drivel Nation...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

itch itch itch

Howdy Yall....just drivin on by


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 1, 2010)

Man that butt just melted in my mouth.....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> i got a cold steel panga machete for $15
> online its $17 plus shipping


You have no bidness with a machete! How many tree's have you hacked so far? 


SnowHunter said:


> itch itch itch
> 
> Howdy Yall....just drivin on by



where is the hard "core pic's"?


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ANYBODY  is gonna be pinchin Pookie on da butt, it's gonna be ME!!  Now back off woman!!


pppfffftttt, u so far away it ain't even funny! 



Bubbette said:


> Aw, c'mon. I thought we was sharin him.


dat's what I'm saying! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs has the advantage, she's 'bout eye level with Pookie's hiney!!


You got that right, perfect advantage point! 



rhbama3 said:


> back from shopping. ordered two new ultra-light rods, got a haircut, bought the dogs a bunch of rawhide treats from the Dollar Store( that they are gagging on now), and bought the last two boxes of Federal Heavyweight #7's left in Albany.
> Okay, start pinching!


c'mere.......... juss a little closer................ 



slip said:


> back from da amry navy sto, i love that place
> 
> full of hunting stuff and military stuff and guns and stuff and knives and stuff and one wall is north american animals and one wall is african animals, all dead and stuffed


I love going to the one in Tifton, but it ain't nuttin like what you're describing! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> AFternoon Drivel Nation...


Hiya Kim! 



SnowHunter said:


> itch itch itch
> 
> Howdy Yall....just drivin on by


MEEEeee too, but it was from picking scrawberries! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Man that butt just melted in my mouth.....


uuuhhhhhh...............


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You have no bidness with a machete! How many tree's have you hacked so far?



i've had a blade in my hand since i was 8 years old, relax im a expert




i took it for a walk the in the woods, it does good


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I love going to the one in Tifton, but it ain't nuttin like what you're describing!



its a little hole in the wall on the outside, and pure heaven on the inside

its funny, this place is in the "bad side of town" and a lot of people have tried to rob it, but everyone in there open carries, so the bad guy never wins. what idiot would rob a gun store


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> i've had a blade in my hand since i was 8 years old, relax im a expert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Expert??


Within a month, I predict your new nickname will be "Stumpy"...


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> its a little hole in the wall on the outside, and pure heaven on the inside
> 
> its funny, this place is in the "bad side of town" and a lot of people have tried to rob it, but everyone in there open carries, so the bad guy never wins. what idiot would rob a gun store


you said it "idiot".............



Hooked On Quack said:


> Expert??
> 
> 
> Within a month, I predict your new nickname will be "Stumpy"...



Sumthin tells me you're wrong there Quackster, the boys a quick study & been toting since 8, yeah, he know's what he's doing!


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sumthin tells me you're wrong there Quackster, the boys a quick study & been toting since 8, yeah, he know's what he's doing!



yeah see! kebo knows....im a expert








now 'scuse me while i go swing it around and make whooshing sounds


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you said it "idiot".............
> 
> 
> 
> Sumthin tells me you're wrong there Quackster, the boys a quick study & been toting since 8, yeah, he know's what he's doing!



Yeah, until he has a "here, hold my Red Bull and watch this " moment...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah see! kebo knows....im a expert
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See, what I'd tell ya??


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See, what I'd tell ya??



POW! take that nazizombieninja!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where is the hard "core pic's"?


No core samples....Got er opened up and 


Oh well....guess they'll both be full on projects...



Keebs said:


> MEEEeee too, but it was from picking scrawberries!


yuuuuuuuuuummmm


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*Did ya*



slip said:


> POW! take that nazizombieninja!




Did ya gettum....I hear they taste really good


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> No core samples....Got er opened up and
> View attachment 520043
> 
> Oh well....guess they'll both be full on projects...
> ...



that does not look good at all. Is all the foam waterlogged?


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Did ya gettum....I hear they taste really good



got mah bag limit of em


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*Now*



slip said:


> got mah bag limit of em




Now ya gotta gutum and process them


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah see! kebo knows....im a expert
> now 'scuse me while i go swing it around and make whooshing sounds


just don't prove me wrong, idjit!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, until he has a "here, hold my Red Bull and watch this " moment...


He don't do them no more.................... right, Slip? Slip? SLIPPPPPP????????!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!!??!



Hooked On Quack said:


> See, what I'd tell ya??


  dang young'uns!!   



SnowHunter said:


> No core samples....Got er opened up and
> View attachment 520043
> 
> Oh well....guess they'll both be full on projects...
> ...


Oh No, Snowy!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*Don't look good*



SnowHunter said:


> No core samples....Got er opened up and
> View attachment 520043
> 
> Oh well....guess they'll both be full on projects...
> ...




that don't look healthy


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Now ya gotta gutum and process them


uhh....coyotes gotta eat?


Keebs said:


> He don't do them no more.................... right, Slip? Slip? SLIPPPPPP????????!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!!??!



did _you_ find my stash?


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

ok, back to da lawnmower duty............. 
Got more company coming in tonight, my "sweetheart" from SC, bringing more hay & said something 'bout a crown.......... 
meybe I'll be back, meybe I won't................


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> uhh....coyotes gotta eat?
> 
> 
> did _you_ find my stash?



  boy, I swear Ima gonna beat you yet!!      later dood, sure wish you were here helping me!


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*ok*



slip said:


> uhh....coyotes gotta eat?




Why you gotta killum them,do I need to post this in the hunting section?


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Why you gotta killum them,do I need to post this in the hunting section?



oh gawd please no, thems people are crazy! they'll riot in my yard


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*well then*



slip said:


> oh gawd please no, thems people are crazy! they'll riot in my yard



Then leave them poor nazizombieninja alone


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*scared*

am I scaring everyone away?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that does not look good at all. Is all the foam waterlogged?


Yup..bout 1" standing water...YUMMM, stinky 


Keebs said:


> Oh No, Snowy!!!


Ah, no biggie, just makes it smelly 


jmfauver said:


> that don't look healthy


not at all!!! burns tha nose hairs 



Keebs said:


> ok, back to da lawnmower duty.............
> Got more company coming in tonight, my "sweetheart" from SC, bringing more hay & said something 'bout a crown..........
> meybe I'll be back, meybe I won't................


Have a goodun Sista!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> am I scaring everyone away?



Sniff sniff, didja bathe today??


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*yup*



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sniff sniff, didja bathe today??



Yup,Maybe it was the fight I had at the river this morning....everyone avoiding me now....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yup,Maybe it was the fight I had at the river this morning....everyone avoiding me now....



What'd you fight, a skunk??


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Then leave them poor nazizombieninja alone



i have seen the light




when i grow up i wanna be one of the doods that tests out new "cold steel" products.

i mean, who doesnt wanna break a cow skull with a war club or slice bamboo with a machete


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

Well here I am............now what?


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*Nope*



Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd you fight, a skunk??



Nope,just some guy who decided that he wanted to fish the same rod holder I was using,he did not like the fact that I played him that way....All I told him was I was going to throw him in the river,of course that was after he told me he was going to give me a choice of only fishing with 1 rod...


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*Hello*



Sunshine1 said:


> Well here I am............now what?



Hows the hip?


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*This too shall pass*



slip said:


> i have seen the light
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One day when you grow up,this too shall pass,young grasshopper


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup..bout 1" standing water...YUMMM, stinky
> 
> Ah, no biggie, just makes it smelly
> not at all!!! burns tha nose hairs
> ...



wish you had some pictures from a little further back. I don't know what part of the boat i'm looking at. First thoughts are that all the busted up rotten foam and water has to go. I don't know if a bucket of "damp rid" under a tarp would help but it can't hurt.
No matter how you look at it, that is gonna be a long project to finish.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Well here I am............now what?



Hey, sunshine!
Them frog give you warts, you know.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

Hey y'all..............the hip is okay today. Ask me again around midnight. 

Frogs give ya warts...........tadpoles give you moles. Right?


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Well here I am............now what?


welcome to the nut house.


jmfauver said:


> Nope,just some guy who decided that he wanted to fish the same rod holder I was using,he did not like the fact that I played him that way....All I told him was I was going to throw him in the river,of course that was after he told me he was going to give me a choice of only fishing with 1 rod...


gotta love people like that.


jmfauver said:


> One day when you grow up,this too shall pass,young grasshopper


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Hey y'all..............the hip is okay today. Ask me again around midnight.
> 
> Frogs give ya warts...........tadpoles give you moles. Right?



I dunno. I gotta admit, i thought you was holding up blueberries or rabbit poo myself. 

In answer to your question in the other thread:
Yes, Quack and Pappi are, are not, are, are not, are, are not, were, is, were, is, an item. They get mad, sell each others stuff, move in, move out, and generally leave a trail of wreckage in their wake. Their wives don't like it much either.


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*Ok*



Sunshine1 said:


> Hey y'all..............the hip is okay today. Ask me again around midnight.
> 
> Frogs give ya warts...........tadpoles give you moles. Right?



If I am awake at midnight I will probably be fishing


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wish you had some pictures from a little further back. I don't know what part of the boat i'm looking at. First thoughts are that all the busted up rotten foam and water has to go. I don't know if a bucket of "damp rid" under a tarp would help but it can't hurt.
> No matter how you look at it, that is gonna be a long project to finish.



Yeah, it'll get the same treatment the Bayliner got. Strip out the foam, stringers, and any wood/glass till its a smooth hull. Gonna hafta take the top off too...fun fun! Least it aint got a motor  

They'll end up bein side by side rebuilds. They're gonna look awsome when Iz done   The Sea Ray is gonna be a classic beauty  The Bayliner will be more main stream


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*Yup*



slip said:


> gotta love people like that.



If it were not for people like him fishing would not be any fun ..Best part is everyone that saw what happened wanted to know why he was not wet


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. I gotta admit, i thought you was holding up blueberries or rabbit poo myself.
> 
> In answer to your question in the other thread:
> Yes, Quack and Pappi are, are not, are, are not, are, are not, were, is, were, is, an item. They get mad, sell each others stuff, move in, move out, and generally leave a trail of wreckage in their wake. Their wives don't like it much either.



that would be a sore wabbit


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If it were not for people like him fishing would not be any fun ..Best part is everyone that saw what happened wanted to know why he was not wet



shoulda wizzed in his minnow bucket


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*No Minnows*



slip said:


> shoulda wizzed in his minnow bucket



We was fishing for shell crackers


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3,

Did I answer your question about the lead pouring?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. I gotta admit, i thought you was holding up blueberries or rabbit poo myself.
> 
> In answer to your question in the other thread:
> Yes, Quack and Pappi are, are not, are, are not, are, are not, were, is, were, is, an item. They get mad, sell each others stuff, move in, move out, and generally leave a trail of wreckage in their wake. Their wives don't like it much either.



Way to go Pookie, you done skeered her off!!



SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, it'll get the same treatment the Bayliner got. Strip out the foam, stringers, and any wood/glass till its a smooth hull. Gonna hafta take the top off too...fun fun! Least it aint got a motor
> 
> They'll end up bein side by side rebuilds. They're gonna look awsome when Iz done   The Sea Ray is gonna be a classic beauty  The Bayliner will be more main stream




Hey Snowie, my bro has a Sea Ray Pachanga, that'll run well over a 100mph, very nice ride.  They quit making  them cause so many folks were getting kilt in em.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If I am awake at midnight I will probably be fishing



That's soooooooo not fair. Catfish??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> rhbama3,
> 
> Did I answer your question about the lead pouring?



I'm Robert, JM!
I've been pouring lead all my life. I think i have about 70 molds( bought or inherited) of every type of sinker, jighead, and Striper jig you can think of.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. I gotta admit, i thought you was holding up blueberries or rabbit poo myself.
> 
> In answer to your question in the other thread:
> Yes, Quack and Pappi are, are not, are, are not, are, are not, were, is, were, is, an item. They get mad, sell each others stuff, move in, move out, and generally leave a trail of wreckage in their wake. Their wives don't like it much either.




Hmmmm.........didn't realize this was THAT kind of site.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 1, 2010)

Quack- mr rutt has a package for you!


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*If it swims*



Sunshine1 said:


> That's soooooooo not fair. Catfish??



Cats or striped bass,or sturgeon or a gar or two...Don't make no difference to me if it swims ad pulls I don't care


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

OK so I'm stuck here at the house on a Saturday night...........house full of boys ( mine and all their friends) and the husband is off hog hunting. 

Something is so wrong with this picture.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Way to go Pookie, you done skeered her off!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Sugarbritches! 
 We all like to watch the Quack/Pappi show. Kinda like watching a NASCAR race and waiting for the wrecks to happen.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Cats or striped bass,or sturgeon or a gar or two...Don't make no difference to me if it swims ad pulls I don't care




Sounds like my kind of fishin. Been rainin here though so the river is screwed up again.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Hmmmm.........didn't realize this was THAT kind of site.



Hunting and fishing?


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*Glad to meet ya*



rhbama3 said:


> I'm Robert, JM!
> I've been pouring lead all my life. I think i have about 70 molds( bought or inherited) of every type of sinker, jighead, and Striper jig you can think of.




Robert,

I started in about 83/84..My Brothers father-in-law owned a tackle company in MD....I got back into it last year heavy after trying to buy 1/2 oz bank sinkers at walmart.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry Sugarbritches!
> We all like to watch the Quack/Pappi show. Kinda like watching a NASCAR race and waiting for the wrecks to happen.




That kinda has a ring to it. The Quack and Pappi Show.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quack- mr rutt has a package for you!



Thanks Boss, you da man!!



Sunshine1 said:


> OK so I'm stuck here at the house on a Saturday night...........house full of boys ( mine and all their friends) and the husband is off hog hunting.
> 
> Something is so wrong with this picture.




Wanna go for a boat wide??


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hunting and fishing?



Ummmmmmmm.......................yeaaaaaaah.


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*It Beats the alternative*



Sunshine1 said:


> Sounds like my kind of fishin. Been rainin here though so the river is screwed up again.



We were supposed to get some thunderstorms today but not yet...I gave up fishing in the AM so I can get caught up on the PC issues and stuff around here


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Boss, you da man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well now that sounds like fun..............but I always have to have a fishin pole and a tackle box whenever I'm on a boat. I hate to just "ride".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

I wonder if Ms. Sunshine was to squeeze her hand REALLY hard would dem baby froggies squish out everywhere??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Robert,
> 
> I started in about 83/84..My Brothers father-in-law owned a tackle company in MD....I got back into it last year heavy after trying to buy 1/2 oz bank sinkers at walmart.



When i used to fish for Stripers below Jordan Dam over north of Montgomery, we'd lose jigs all the time. a store bought 3/4oz. bucktail jig would have busted the bank quickly. Now i just concentrate on crappie jigs for the most part.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We were supposed to get some thunderstorms today but not yet...I gave up fishing in the AM so I can get caught up on the PC issues and stuff around here



I'm gonna summon up the courage to take the back off this pc on Monday. Take some pics and send them to ya. Then we'll see what we're dealin with I guess.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wonder if Ms. Sunshine was to squeeze her hand REALLY hard would dem baby froggies squish out everywhere??



Eeeeeeewwwwww!!!!! LMBO


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*No Problem*



Sunshine1 said:


> I'm gonna summon up the courage to take the back off this pc on Monday. Take some pics and send them to ya. Then we'll see what we're dealin with I guess.



When you get there no rush....I know you been having the hip issue so don't push it on my account...I'll be here when you are ready


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

Just turned on the Kentucky Derby and man is that track a mud hole!!!! This is gonna be a nasty one!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*You not kidding*



rhbama3 said:


> When i used to fish for Stripers below Jordan Dam over north of Montgomery, we'd lose jigs all the time. a store bought 3/4oz. bucktail jig would have busted the bank quickly. Now i just concentrate on crappie jigs for the most part.




I fished mostly around the Key Bridge in MD ( I695)...We would go through so much stuff it was dreadfull,then I started to make a lot of things on my own and so long as it worked I had my brothers wanting them....When Walmart wanted $3 for 7 1/2 weights I bought a mold and made a few for myself,then others started asking and it has snowballed into a good side job....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2010)

Okay peeps, gonna wrap things up at work and head to the house.  Ya'll have a fun Saturday night!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> When you get there no rush....I know you been having the hip issue so don't push it on my account...I'll be here when you are ready




Well the hip is painful but I'm no old lady just yet. I still have a few good years in me. LOL


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay peeps, gonna wrap things up at work and head to the house.  Ya'll have a fun Saturday night!!



adios amigos.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I fished mostly around the Key Bridge in MD ( I695)...We would go through so much stuff it was dreadfull,then I started to make a lot of things on my own and so long as it worked I had my brothers wanting them....When Walmart wanted $3 for 7 1/2 weights I bought a mold and made a few for myself,then others started asking and it has snowballed into a good side job....


good for you!
I use mostly lanitype(sp?) for my jigs. It stays shiny and is much harder than lead, but it can be brittle. Pure lead is getting harder and harder to find.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay peeps, gonna wrap things up at work and head to the house.  Ya'll have a fun Saturday night!!


Have a good'un, Quack-bro!
I kinda need to get out of this recliner and straighten up the house a little before Bubbette gets home. Nah, nevermind....


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*lead*



rhbama3 said:


> good for you!
> I use mostly lanitype(sp?) for my jigs. It stays shiny and is much harder than lead, but it can be brittle. Pure lead is getting harder and harder to find.



I get most of my lead on EBAY...I tried to respond to some folks on the forum here and they never got back to me and then reposted ...It is easier to buy from EBAY,,I got a few guys I deal with as some really don't provide the true lead mix.....


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*Years*



Sunshine1 said:


> Well the hip is painful but I'm no old lady just yet. I still have a few good years in me. LOL




I bet you got more then a few good years left...When ya get to it you get to it...


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

I'm not even 40 yet but my hip thinks I'm 75. LMBO


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*I know*



Sunshine1 said:


> I'm not even 40 yet but my hip thinks I'm 75. LMBO



I got an ankle that is bad and I just turned 39 on the 8th of April...Of course my brother is having his 42nd today!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I'm not even 40 yet but my hip thinks I'm 75. LMBO



are you sure it is hip pain and not Sciatica?


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> are you sure it is hip pain and not Sciatica?



Who knows................ What's the difference between that and bursitis? 

I tell ya this............we moved into this house last summer and there's no carpet in it at all. All tile and wood. My feet don't like the tile..........so I'm wondering if it's starting to affect my hip now. I dunno.........


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I got an ankle that is bad and I just turned 39 on the 8th of April...Of course my brother is having his 42nd today!!!!!



I'll be 40 in 3 years. My sister-in-law turned 40 on Oct. 15th and gave birth to her 3rd kid on Oct. 26th!!!!   ( He was an "oops" baby. ) 

Thank God I don't have to start all over!!! I would go crazy.


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*wife*



Sunshine1 said:


> I'll be 40 in 3 years. My sister-in-law turned 40 on Oct. 15th and gave birth to her 3rd kid on Oct. 26th!!!!   ( He was an "oops" baby. )
> 
> Thank God I don't have to start all over!!! I would go crazy.



My wife turns 39 on the 28th,she has been fighting fibromayalgia for about 3 years now....Some days I am ready to go crazy with all her issues ,but it is called life....so I deal with it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Who knows................ What's the difference between that and bursitis?
> 
> I tell ya this............we moved into this house last summer and there's no carpet in it at all. All tile and wood. My feet don't like the tile..........so I'm wondering if it's starting to affect my hip now. I dunno.........



Just going off what bits and pieces i've read. Your age is really too young to be degenerative hip disease. The Sciatic nerve runs from the lower spine and down each leg. Symptoms of Sciatic nerve compression are lower back( upper buttcheek) hip pain usually radiating down the leg to the knee. Walking up stairs or hills is usually very painful.
I'm not a doctor, but i stayed at a Holiday Inn last night. Wait! no i didn't......


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My wife turns 39 on the 28th,she has been fighting fibromayalgia for about 3 years now....Some days I am ready to go crazy with all her issues ,but it is called life....so I deal with it



Oh wow.............that stuff is bad. So sorry to hear. 

My Mom and my sister have Lupus...........I thank God I didn't get that mess. 

Listen to us..............we sound like old people sittin in the hall at the nursing home........


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just going off what bits and pieces i've read. Your age is really too young to be degenerative hip disease. The Sciatic nerve runs from the lower spine and down each leg. Symptoms of Sciatic nerve compression are lower back( upper buttcheek) hip pain usually radiating down the leg to the knee. Walking up stairs or hills is usually very painful.
> I'm not a doctor, but i stayed at a Holiday Inn last night. Wait! no i didn't......



Walking up stairs isn't too bad. It's the laying down at night that hurts. Or when I've been sitting for a long time and then I get up........it hurts. 

LOL..........I've stayed at the Inn a few times myself. Ask me anything.


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

*we not old*



Sunshine1 said:


> Oh wow.............that stuff is bad. So sorry to hear.
> 
> My Mom and my sister have Lupus...........I thank God I didn't get that mess.
> 
> Listen to us..............we sound like old people sittin in the hall at the nursing home........




Must be the governments fault ....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

Just waiting on Bubbette to get home from Panama City. I think we'll go to Longhorns or some steakhouse before i check her for ticks.


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2010)

gotta run.....see yall in the morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Walking up stairs isn't too bad. It's the laying down at night that hurts. Or when I've been sitting for a long time and then I get up........it hurts.
> 
> LOL..........I've stayed at the Inn a few times myself. Ask me anything.


 
Find you a good chiropractor,,,,


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Find you a good chiropractor,,,,


I don't think I want some guy ( or girl) torque-in on my bones.  Scared of that!!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

Alright, my oldest just left on a date. Took my truck and is gonna pick up his girlfriend and go to the fair. 

Why am I always so nervous when he leaves? Part of being a parent I guess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I don't think I want some guy ( or girl) torque-in on my bones.  Scared of that!!!


 
It saved me from being completely disabled early in my years, trust me, a good one is much better than a quack MD that only wants to keep you doped up on pain meds. If you are merely out of alignment it can be fixed. If you leave that judgement up to MD's (and alignment is the issue) they will merely med you till degeneration reaches the point where surgery will be needed.

Had a 60 year old neighbor that was diagnosed with degenerative bone disease by an MD, kept her so doped up on pain meds she had to get on disability and was barely able to make her house payment and wasn't able to function. Finally talked her into seeing my chiropractor and she was off disability and back to work in two weeks.


----------



## Otis (May 1, 2010)

Hola!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

So are you saying my hips are outta line?


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

4 hits unknown amount of kills.


carpenter bee's worst nightmare.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> 4 hits unknown amount of kills.
> 
> 
> carpenter bee's worst nightmare.



Badminton racquet or tennis??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 1, 2010)

Evening folks..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Badminton racquet or tennis??



My choice is a hand cut, ply-wood fly swatter...


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Badminton racquet or tennis??



i used a small piece of wood that my chickens knocked out of they're laying box, but my normal weapon of choice is a wooden boat paddle.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 1, 2010)

I use whatever's handy.


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2010)

I've managed to spend an entire afternoon being amused by a buzzard that spent 6 hours trying to consume one tree rat. 

Poor guy couldn't get a break. Cars kept coming by and he'd fly up to a tree next to my kitchen window then back down to his meal.  Meal, car, tree, meal, car, tree, wash, rinse repeat.  

I had nothing better to do.


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I've managed to spend an entire afternoon being amused by a buzzard that spent 6 hours trying to consume one tree rat.
> 
> Poor guy couldn't get a break. Cars kept coming by and he'd fly up to a tree next to my kitchen window then back down to his meal.  Meal, car, tree, meal, car, tree, wash, rinse repeat.
> 
> I had nothing better to do.



there is two red shouldered hawks that live behind the house, i see them weekly and hear them almost every day.

i walked outside the other day and there was 6 crows chaseing one hawk, while the other one flew around screaming at the crows


----------



## Otis (May 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I've managed to spend an entire afternoon being amused by a buzzard that spent 6 hours trying to consume one tree rat.
> 
> Poor guy couldn't get a break. Cars kept coming by and he'd fly up to a tree next to my kitchen window then back down to his meal. Meal, car, tree, meal, car, tree, wash, rinse repeat.
> 
> I had nothing better to do.


 


So what is the buzzard had got ran over? It would been all your fault for not helping.


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> there is two red shouldered hawks that live behind the house, i see them weekly and hear them almost every day.
> 
> i walked outside the other day and there was 6 crows chaseing one hawk, while the other one flew around screaming at the crows



We've got a couple of redtail hawks around the house but the buzzards..... 

Fishbait has a couple of redtails roosting on a nest at work.  I'm hoping to get a call one day to come down and take a look at some hatchlings. 

Love me a hawk but the buzzard was interesting. 




Otis said:


> So what is the buzzard had got ran over? It would been all your fault for not helping.



If he had gotten run over, three more would've shown up to dine on his entrails I'm sure.   

Was gonna sneak around some trees and get some close ups but the camera with the good zoom (my Sony) was dead and I forgot to charge the battery. :


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> So are you saying my hips are outta line?


 
Yup.


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> We've got a couple of redtail hawks around the house but the buzzards.....
> 
> Fishbait has a couple of redtails roosting on a nest at work.  I'm hoping to get a call one day to come down and take a look at some hatchlings.
> 
> ...



i love our hawks i've been seeing a red tailed more and more....dunno if s/he  is moving in or just found new hunting grounds

i got some TC pics i thought were pretty cool, one of our red shouldered hawks and a buzzard eating together on a coon i trapped....well, the parts i didnt eat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Otis said:


> So what is the buzzard had got ran over? It would been all your fault for not helping.


 That's what i was thinking. She could have at least moved the dead squirrel out of the road for the poor thing..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Snowie, my bro has a Sea Ray Pachanga, that'll run well over a 100mph, very nice ride.  They quit making  them cause so many folks were getting kilt in em.



 


I just wanna troll around the lake fishin, and mebe drag the youngins on an intertube!!  

Here, this is a body shot of that this one looks like. Its a Sea Ray 160, closed bow. Bout 16ft or so, rated for 100hp  Somewhere in the late 60's model I think?  No HIN, gonna hafta have DNR check 'er out and have one issued. I DID get the Bayliner registered though  yay!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

HIIIIIIIIIIIII YALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 1, 2010)

KHey yall im in alafreakin bama! drinkin  ool bud light!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Hey Sis...

On another note...............what is it about auburn hair???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> KHey yall im in alafreakin bama! drinkin  ool bud light!


Hey DJ!!!!! hmmmmmm beer 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis...
> 
> On another note...............what is it about auburn hair???



Hey Bro 

I dunno?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> I dunno?


 


That new boat looks like a little less work than the other one..


----------



## deerehauler (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ!!!!! hmmmmmm beer
> 
> 
> Hey Bro
> ...



Hey ya snowy!! For once im not workin and can have a beer and talk!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya snowy!! For once im not workin and can have a beer and talk!


 
Multi-tasking...


----------



## deerehauler (May 1, 2010)

G





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Multi-tasking...



I like multi taskin!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That new boat looks like a little less work than the other one..


We thought so...until I pulled part of the floor up to check..








deerehauler said:


> Hey ya snowy!! For once im not workin and can have a beer and talk!



Yay for that!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

where'd everybody go??!?!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> where'd everybody go??!?!



Hey Sista!!!  How'd today go? You been crowned?


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!!  How'd today go? You been crowned?



Hey..... did you know that a gap handle can get et up by a lawn mower?!?!   other than that not bad! 
Nope, no crown yet, detours slowed him down, but he said somethin 'bout some home-made apple juice he was bringing..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We thought so...until I pulled part of the floor up to check..


 
Remind me if I ever get in the market for a used boat not to let you help me pick it out....


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remind me if I ever get in the market for a used boat not to let you help me pick it out....



 shame on you, maybe YOU should have gone with HER to check it out!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey..... did you know that a gap handle can get et up by a lawn mower?!?!   other than that not bad!
> Nope, no crown yet, detours slowed him down, but he said somethin 'bout some home-made apple juice he was bringing..........


Oh my  I do now 

Ahhhh....well... safe travels for him...specially that apple juice  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remind me if I ever get in the market for a used boat not to let you help me pick it out....


Hey, this cost less then 1 tire for the truck  

Now if I had a couple thou to spend on a boat....I could easily find one water worthy, not water logged


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> shame on you, maybe YOU should have gone with HER to check it out!


 


SnowHunter said:


> Oh my  I do now
> 
> Ahhhh....well... safe travels for him...specially that apple juice
> 
> ...


 
Just sayin,,,,,,,Sis is battin a thousand...


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

i ate my last pack of deer meat today.



guess ill be eatin dilla and yote for a while.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just sayin,,,,,,,Sis is battin a thousand...



I didn't expect a mess with the Bayliner...

This one, I expected disaster..and I found some, but hey, the hull doesn't leak   She's gonna look AWESOME once I'm done...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> i ate my last pack of deer meat today.
> 
> 
> 
> guess ill be eatin dilla and yote for a while.


 
Nobody's posted a dilla fatty yet, maybe you could be the first!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> i ate my last pack of deer meat today.
> 
> 
> 
> guess ill be eatin dilla and yote for a while.



aww dang Slip, hate to hear that  

We aint had any deer meat since last spring...beef just aint the same! (and dang its $$$$ )


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I didn't expect a mess with the Bayliner...
> 
> This one, I expected disaster..and I found some, but hey, the hull doesn't leak   She's gonna look AWESOME once I'm done...


 
I have no doubt about that one!!  I like the classic design of this one better too!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> i ate my last pack of deer meat today.
> guess ill be eatin dilla and yote for a while.


Uuuuhhh, 'bout that supper invite, can I get a rain check till after deer season, please?!!? 



SnowHunter said:


> I didn't expect a mess with the Bayliner...
> 
> This one, I expected disaster..and I found some, but hey, the hull doesn't leak   She's gonna look AWESOME once I'm done...


Yeah it is!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nobody's posted a dilla fatty yet, maybe you could be the first!!



~~groan~~ where's that pukeysmiley at?!?!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> aww dang Slip, hate to hear that
> 
> We aint had any deer meat since last spring...beef just aint the same! (and dang its $$$$ )



I haven't had ground beef in I don't know when.......... getting real low on deer meat too  catching chicken & chops on sale to make it stretch..........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2010)

interesting evening.....
went to the Dollar Store earlier today and grabbed a whole basket full of rawhide and pressed bone treats. Girl at the register asked me if i had a dog. "Nope, 3 raccoons and a badger".
Then, Bubbette and i went to Longhorns for supper. Our waiter took our orders but didn't write anything down. Yup, it was all messed up. We then waited for awhile for the food while he kept giving me unsweetened tea instead of sweet. By the time we were ready to leave i couldn't help but think that if Turtlebug had been there, he'd be trying to keep his guts in his belly.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> interesting evening.....
> went to the Dollar Store earlier today and grabbed a whole basket full of rawhide and pressed bone treats. Girl at the register asked me if i had a dog. "Nope, 3 raccoons and a badger".
> Then, Bubbette and i went to Longhorns for supper. Our waiter took our orders but didn't write anything down. Yup, it was all messed up. We then waited for awhile for the food while he kept giving me unsweetened tea instead of sweet. By the time we were ready to leave i couldn't help but think that if Turtlebug had been there, he'd be trying to keep his guts in his belly.



Dang Wingman, Ida done had the Manager out there by then


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> interesting evening.....
> went to the Dollar Store earlier today and grabbed a whole basket full of rawhide and pressed bone treats. Girl at the register asked me if i had a dog. *"Nope, 3 raccoons and a badger"*.
> Then, Bubbette and i went to Longhorns for supper. Our waiter took our orders but didn't write anything down. Yup, it was all messed up. We then waited for awhile for the food while he kept giving me unsweetened tea instead of sweet. By the time we were ready to leave i couldn't help but think that if Turtlebug had been there, he'd be trying to keep his guts in his belly.



 good one Robert!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I haven't had ground beef in I don't know when.......... getting real low on deer meat too  catching chicken & chops on sale to make it stretch..........



yup...thankfully those are cheap...but ugh, they do get old


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup...thankfully those are cheap...but ugh, they do get old



 tell me 'bout it........... I'm always searching recipe's to try to find diff. ways to season & cook!


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nobody's posted a dilla fatty yet, maybe you could be the first!!


thats kinda risky postin that...they aint legalized that stuff yet




SnowHunter said:


> aww dang Slip, hate to hear that
> 
> We aint had any deer meat since last spring...beef just aint the same! (and dang its $$$$ )


nothin is the same as good deer meat


Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhh, 'bout that supper invite, can I get a rain check till after deer season, please?!!?


FINE....ill go catch some turtles and mud bugs just for you.

dadgum picky eaters...


Keebs said:


> I haven't had ground beef in I don't know when.......... getting real low on deer meat too  catching chicken & chops on sale to make it stretch..........



same here, chicken and chops _ALL_ the time.

i catch and kill as much wild stuff as i (legally) can to get away from it


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> thats kinda risky postin that...they aint legalized that stuff yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll eat mudbugs, never tried turtle, but I prob'ly would, don't forget, I LOVE fish!  (I even share, ask Poppa!) 
Ok, company's finally getting here!!     later ya'll!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> tell me 'bout it........... I'm always searching recipe's to try to find diff. ways to season & cook!



I know it! I always find good recipes and then don't have half the stuff needed...


Yall think this oil spill is gonna kill the oyster "crop" ? I'd be SO bummed 

Wonder if we're gonna be able to get some for D.O.G. II ?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll eat mudbugs, never tried turtle, but I prob'ly would, don't forget, I LOVE fish!  (I even share, ask Poppa!)
> Ok, company's finally getting here!!     later ya'll!!!!



Have fun Sista!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know it! I always find good recipes and then don't have half the stuff needed...
> 
> 
> Yall think this oil spill is gonna kill the oyster "crop" ? I'd be SO bummed
> ...


 
Don't get too wrapped up in the media hype about this one. It's playin right into the hands of the Obama / Arab cartel's plan to shut down offshore drillin in the US. Kinda makes you wonder about the timing of it all, especially since all of the multiple safeguards over the past 50 years have worked to prevent a catastrophic failure on a platform. Funny how this one made a real big boom and was a total loss.. Just sayin.

Now, to them chops, I'd rather have skillet fried chops anyday of the week than cheeekeen. Love them chops fixed that way. We buy em by the ton at Sam's Club...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't get too wrapped up in the media hype about this one. It's playin right into the hands of the Obama / Arab cartel's plan to shut down offshore drillin in the US. Kinda makes you wonder about the timing of it all, especially since all of the multiple safeguards over the past 50 years have worked to prevent a catastrophic failure on a platform. Funny how this one made a real big boom and was a total loss.. Just sayin.
> 
> Now, to them chops, I'd rather have skillet fried chops anyday of the week than cheeekeen. Love them chops fixed that way. We buy em by the ton at Sam's Club...


True...good point Bro 

Yup... skillet fried chops are da bomb!!!

Chicken...I can live without. Unless its chicken n dumplins


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> True...good point Bro
> 
> Yup... skillet fried chops are da bomb!!!
> 
> Chicken...I can live without. Unless its chicken n dumplins


 







 Luvs me some good cheeekin n' dumplins...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Luvs me some good cheeekin n' dumplins...



Hmmmm... I'm goin between that n Chili.. I did the CnD last year at DOG...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hmmmm... I'm goin between that n Chili.. I did the CnD last year at DOG...


 
Please, please, please, purty please Sis!!!! PURTY PLEASE!!!
Would bling help secure the C&D on the DOG menu?? 

OK, enough grovellin and beggin, but you get the picture..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Please, please, please, purty please Sis!!!! PURTY PLEASE!!!
> Would bling help secure the C&D on the DOG menu??
> 
> OK, enough grovellin and beggin, but you get the picture..



 I gotcha Bro....

CnD it is


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I gotcha Bro....
> 
> CnD it is


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

weather dood, when we gettin rain again in my area? they lied today.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 1, 2010)

ok bed time, yall have a goodun


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> weather dood, when we gettin rain again in my area? they lied today.


 
No they didn't, 30% chance means there's a 70% chance you're not gettin any rain.



SnowHunter said:


> ok bed time, yall have a goodun


 
Night Sis..


----------



## slip (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No they didn't, 30% chance means there's a 70% chance you're not gettin any rain.
> 
> 
> 
> Night Sis..



oh, last i read it was higher then that.....but that might have been a few days ago


answer my question.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

slip said:


> oh, last i read it was higher then that.....but that might have been a few days ago
> 
> 
> answer my question.


 
Yes.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 1, 2010)

ohhhh boyyyyyy.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ohhhh boyyyyyy.....


I told you not to eat so much..


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you not to eat so much..



how highs the water mama... i said it 10 foot high and risin'...


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 2, 2010)

I'm thinking I should go to the beach tomorrow and take pics.........before it gets completely ruined by the oil that's headed this way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I'm thinking I should go to the beach tomorrow and take pics.........before it gets completely ruined by the oil that's headed this way.


 
Oh brother.... Unless they've moved N. Fla. I think you might be safe for just a couple of days...


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I'm thinking I should go to the beach tomorrow and take pics.........before it gets completely ruined by the oil that's headed this way.



do some "before and after" pics.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh brother....




What? You think it's not gonna happen? Hey, I really hope it doesn't. But if it does.............it's gonna ruin some people's livelihoods here. 

I don't think the explosion was an accident, to tell ya the truth!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> do some "before and after" pics.




Yeah.....maybe so. What we need now is a major hurricane to suck all that mess up and blow it over New York.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> What? You think it's not gonna happen?
> 
> 
> I don't think the explosion was an accident, to tell ya the truth!!


 
Smart woman.. Also I updated my previous post to include a map..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Yeah.....maybe so. What we need now is a major hurricane to suck all that mess up and blow it over New York.


 
Actually, there are two different pest attacking willow oaks and carolina hemlocks here in the southeast. A good oil treatment might be just what the Dr. ordered to give a good natural pesticide treatment to the trees....


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah but that mess is gushing out of the ground STILL..........and they haven't capped it off yet. So it could still float on over here in a few days or so. 
That post in the PF section here is VERY VERY interesting.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually, there are two different pest attacking willow oaks and carolina hemlocks here in the southeast. A good oil treatment might be just what the Dr. ordered to give a good natural pesticide treatment to the trees....



Wonder if it's good for dry scalp?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Yeah but that mess is gushing out of the ground STILL..........and they haven't capped it off yet. So it could still float on over here in a few days or so.
> That post in the PF section here is VERY VERY interesting.


 


Sunshine1 said:


> Wonder if it's good for dry scalp?


 
I do my best to keep things interesting on all forums in which I tread....sometimes that's not a good thing..

Dry scalp oil treatments,,,,,,,,,hmmmmm.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 2, 2010)

Well.................my butt is asleep and my eyes are drying out. Calling it a night. Have a good one!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Well.................my butt is asleep and my eyes are drying out. Calling it a night. Have a good one!!!!


 
Good night,,,,,,dry eyed sleepy butt...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Mornin y'all
anyone got another thread ready to go?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Yeah.....maybe so. What we need now is a major hurricane to suck all that mess up and blow it over New York.



Easy on the New York comments.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Easy on the New York comments.



go back to bed cranky


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

got all kinds of goodies  nite folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> anyone got another thread ready to go?


 
We were waiting on you to do it....



OutFishHim said:


> Easy on the New York comments.


 
What do you care, you're a cheesehead....


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We were waiting on you to do it....
> 
> 
> :


Heather beat me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Heather beat me


 
She has violent tendancies that way..


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> go back to bed cranky



"Back" to bed?  I wish!  Went to bed at 1:00 last night.  Woke up at 5:30 to a really strange dream that we are not going to talk about, then woke again at 7:00 when Sparkles started texting...  Been driving through Hurricane rains and winds in TN to bring my new baby home.  Had some fabulous company over for diner tonight (yea, we call it dinner here) and now I'm enjoying a glass of wine.



Keebs said:


> got all kinds of goodies  nite folks!!



Oh yea?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> "Back" to bed?  I wish!  Went to bed at 1:00 last night.  Woke up at 5:30 to a really strange dream that we are not going to talk about,



I am Kinky


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I am Kinky



Oh yea?   Because my dream sure wasn't....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

The Mods and Admins must be in a late night emergency board meeting...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Mods and Admins must be in a late night emergency board meeting...



I bet they are discussing whether or not to make you and I Mods!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I bet they are discussing whether or not to make you and I Mods!


 
I would bet that has never, nor will ever be discussed....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would bet that has never, nor will ever be discussed....



If I had to guess......if it has, it was a "curse" word followed by a NO.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea?   Because my dream sure wasn't....



So you weren't dreaming about any of us drivlers huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

WOW, just like the energizer bunny.... this one keeps on going.  

Any time now


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Mods and Admins must be in a late night emergency board meeting...





OutFishHim said:


> I bet they are discussing whether or not to make you and I Mods!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would bet that has never, nor will ever be discussed....



Thanks for the laugh U two!         ya'll make my day!


----------

